# Korns Never Never To Premier MONDAY!



## Daf57 (Aug 3, 2013)

According to 106.9 Planet Radio in Jacksonville, Florida, Never Never will premier on *Monday, 5 Aug, instead of 12 Aug*.

Korn's "Never Never" To Premier MONDAY!


----------



## Manurack (Aug 3, 2013)

My birthday is on August 12th, so this is an early birthday present as I LOVE KoRn's older albums with Head! I wasn't too fond of See You on the Other Side to the last dubstep album. YEAH!


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 4, 2013)

can't wait to hear it!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm definitely keen to hear it, Head really has the goods!
Korn without him isnt fantastic, I enjoyed Love & Death's debut album

Take A Look In The Mirror was definitely their last great album & 1 of my favourites.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 5, 2013)

Holy shit, cant wait!!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 5, 2013)

So when is this happening?


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah... can't wait... is this going to be on radio stations? I searched Youtube and I didn't find anything lol


----------



## Negav (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone have the time when it'll be streamed?


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 5, 2013)

says on 8/12/2013


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 5, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> says on 8/12/2013



Yep. Looks like its gonna be another week guys. 

I cant wait


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 5, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> says on 8/12/2013



Now Planet Radio is saying back to the 12th 



> 8/5/13 -- 106.9 Planet Radio will have the new Korn 'Never Never' *next Monday 8/12* the first single from their upcoming 11th studio album, "The Paradigm Shift". Korn Enters the Studio for New Album, check out this video to satisfy your thirst until Monday.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Now Planet Radio is saying back to the 12th



None of this compares to the wait I still am enduring for my custom Jackson!!!     


Rev.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 5, 2013)

.... this radio station, I'm pissed now.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 6, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> None of this compares to the wait I still am enduring for my custom Jackson!!!
> 
> 
> Rev.



Or the wait of a new tool album  lol


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 6, 2013)

*ahem* Destiny potato

---edit---

*ahem* necrophagist.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 6, 2013)

Relax guys, it's never never going to premier.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

Korbain said:


> Or the wait of a new tool album  lol



Just got the word back from Jackson today and I was all excited reading the email they sent Matt. They said my custom is "on the bench" and production is supposed to begin the end of this month. They said they are in the process of choosing materials etc. Then at the end they said estimated completion time is March. MARCH!!! Gonna start building it the end of this month but it won't be done until March? That's 25 months in, one month past two years. Sure I'm going to love it but NEVER again. 


Rev.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here it is! 

Stream from KornRow.com
World Premiere of "Never Never"

MP3
http://kornrow.com/audio/Korn Never Never Audio Edit.mp3


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 7, 2013)

really really not digging that


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 7, 2013)

What the hell....that sucked so hard, unbelievable. That was just pop-music.

I was expecting something completely different.


----------



## Joose (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, that's almost exactly what I was expecting from the first single.

I don't think the whole album will be like that; but to continue my honesty, I dig it a lot more than the other singles, post-TALITM.

Maybe a few too many electronic parts, but my hopes for the album have not been hurt by it.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 7, 2013)

Will need to listen a few more times but ... yeah, it didn't knock me out. I was looking for a lot more guitar magic. *But it's a single* - let's hope the rest of the CD is what we are looking for. 

^ Edit - Joose! Nicely said - totally agree.


----------



## Joose (Aug 7, 2013)

^Yeah man. I'm more shocked that the song didn't shock me at all haha. As soon as the track finished, I just looked at my room mate and said "Yep"...


----------



## SD83 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wtf? If this says anything about the record, it might actually be far worse than Path of totality. I had kind of hoped for some old Korn with Love & Death and electronic influences, but this was just... even Nickelback rock a lot harder than this.


----------



## Joose (Aug 7, 2013)

adaucph said:


> I'm definitely keen to hear it, Head really has the goods!



Yes he does.

And, in my opinion, this single clearly has his touch on it. I certainly expect a lot of hate and disappointment for this single. But it doesn't matter either way; there will be many people complaining. It's going to be "They're too different" or "They shouldn't try to sound like they used to". 

I can guarantee you I will enjoy this album very much. Head has yet to disappoint me, musically.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2013)

Well... At least we have Love and Death. 

Hoping this is just this song that sounds like this. It's... dreadful. 

But, I'm pretty sure quite a few hardcore Korn fans would be disappointed for waiting a decade for... this.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 7, 2013)

its a single, so i won't judge it too much. This day and age they'd want to release the poppiest sounding single (well more their record label would want them too lol). In an interview with Head he said they would be releasing the most poppy song and im pretty this is the song he mentioned in it.


----------



## cronux (Aug 7, 2013)

fingers crossed it doesn't suck (at least not much)


----------



## Korbain (Aug 7, 2013)

after a few listens...it does grow on you. I highly doubt there will be much material like this on the new album, its catchy, yes...but its still pretty dark in its own way. At first i was bit whatever about it, after a few listens im digging it. 

It is in shit quality, i'll wait for a better quality release to judge it more. Was expecting a lot more crunchy guitar (what korn are known for)...it had a very see you on the other side vibe too it. Not really dub step, more industrial-pop-rock. 

Credit to them, its different and not what i was expecting lol Even if it did take me a few listens to understand it more.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2013)

I really like this song.

When Head came back, I wasn't expecting old Korn. Life is Peachy, S/T, Follow the Leader, Issues, they're all there for everyone who want to listen to them. If they came back to repeat or try to regain what they done in the past, it would just sound like a desperate attempt to stay relevant, whereas in this case they are trying something different, and it's cool. Sure, it's not as heavy, but Korn isn't about being heavy all the time. 

The guitar riff reminds me a lot of Hollow Life, a song in Untouchables, which is something they said they would do (try to pick up on that mentality and go from there). To me it sounds like an Untouchables song mixed with a Path of Totality song (an album I really dig, regardless of how people hate it). 

I'm excited for this album, bring it on. 

Interesting that it seems they are still using standard tuning on this song (B), the middle section sounds like it's played with an open E string and stuff. Very interesting to see which tunings they will use on this...


----------



## Chris O (Aug 7, 2013)

One song does not an album make...

I'm stoked that Head is back, and things will continue to get better and better I'm sure. Compare Head's first solo stuff to the L&D stuff - it evolved quickly, and flat out KILLS! Korn hasn't been "back together" that long. I'm betting a lot of those songs were written and recorded already, and Head laid stuff on the top. I'm sure he'll continue to broaden the influence as they continue to evolve. 

Looking forward to the whole album!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 7, 2013)

Korbain said:


> after a few listens...it does grow on you.



I'm finding this to be the case as well. Very catchy, a little dark. I'm hoping there is a good balance on the CD between the songs that are products of growth and some balls to wall old school Korn guitar riffage.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 7, 2013)

Should be interesting


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm really surprised that this is the first song they decided to release. The hype about this album was Head returning...so why release a single that isn't guitar driven in any way?

It's not terrible, but not what I was expecting at all. 

Obviously you can't judge an album by it's single, but this definitely didn't get my hopes up which is a shame because I was super pumped for this album.


----------



## Chi (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm...not sure what to think about it. I do hope that the rest of the album does into a different direction. I did enjoy Korn III. I expected the new album to be close to Korn III but with Head's influence, giving it that missing groove and heaviness. Now, I'm all for experimenting and progressing, Korn's been doing it since they started, but I dunno' man.

I don't like their "new" drummer, never did. He's not a bad drummer per se, but his style simply doesn't fit into Korn. Head's a genius and I always thought that way, let's hope the rest of the record will be different.

I don't think I like the single, not the slightest bit.


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok who let Skrillex back in the studio? I thought we were over that dubstep crap yet I have a full bridge full of it here. Garbage


----------



## SeaBeast (Aug 7, 2013)

This is just horrible. It's not good vocally, and I've never heard Korn with such washed out, soft sounding guitars. And this is WITH Head back. As a huge Korn fan this is sooo dissapointing.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Asrial (Aug 7, 2013)

I can not base an entire album on a single in crap quality, which even should be the most poppy track from the album.

It's not a BAD track per se, it's just really really cliché. And it lacks balls.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 7, 2013)

The quality of that rip was shitty! Its really sad that the we are hearing the first single on such an absolutely horrid quality digital rip. 

Its not a metal track or a hard rock song, its a melodic poppy track. Im holding judgement for the album. One thing we all know about Korn is that there is always diversity from song to song on the albums. Its a guarantee that the entire album wont sound like this. 

This track is still way better than all the pop shit you hear on the radio with auto tuned vocals and words that repeat themselves in succesion. It doesnt make me pissed off and like my IQ went down.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm really hoping this single isn't indicative of the album's sound as a whole, because in my opinion, that was HORRIBLE, and this coming from a long-time KoRn fanboy. I am severely disappointed...they finally get Head back, and they go and put out that...well...whatever the f_uc_k that was? I'll give the rest of the album a shot, as I'm really hoping that song was a fluke, but if that's not the case, then KoRn have really lost the plot.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Its not a guitar driven track but it sounds like theres a cool atmospheric aspect to it that we cant hear in this shitty quality rip.


----------



## Joose (Aug 7, 2013)

Someone compared it to Hollow Life; I was going to do the same! That was one of my favorites off Untouchables.

Honestly, I'm really starting to dig the song. I've listened to it 4 times today.

And whoever said they thought Korn was done with electronic/dubstep parts; clearly you have not read or watched a single interview about this album.

Just because Head is back doesn't mean Follow The Leader is back.


----------



## Kroaton (Aug 7, 2013)

It sounds like a slower paced version of The Dandy Warhols - We Used To Be Friends with way wonkier vocals.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 7, 2013)

This legitimately sounds like a boyband hit from the late 90's, but with a distorted guitar thrown in. And then there's the Skrillex thing going on near the end...

I tried. I paused Atheist.


----------



## Joose (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I'm glad I can enjoy it at least. If i like the poppiest song off the album, I'm sure to dig the rest!

And by the way, just because it's got some dubstep doesn't make it like Skrillex. I can't stand that dude's style. Korn put hardly any "womp womp womp" in this song.


----------



## jwade (Aug 7, 2013)

shit quality, won't bother judge it until a proper leak comes out, but jesus christ, the 30 seconds i did listen to were not impressing me at all.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 7, 2013)

i threw up in my mouth a little. 

terrible.

i really hope there are some good songs on the actual album........


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 7, 2013)

Joose said:


> If i like the poppiest song off the album, I'm sure to dig the rest!



How do you know that track is the poppiest on the new album?


Rev.


----------



## gunch (Aug 7, 2013)

Lets see you damage control this one


----------



## thrsher (Aug 7, 2013)

given all the comments, im not gonna listen and just wait for the album


----------



## Negav (Aug 7, 2013)

Really loved that "guitar heavy" track.......I hope the cd is not like that.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know what to make of this. I am fully expecting this album to have a bit more of an uplifting quality to it, since we're dealing with a band that's welcoming back their brother and are, for the most part, at happier places in their lives for one reason or another. They have been veering farther and farther away from being "guitar driven" though. Even Korn III had the guitars pretty far back in the mix. I was hoping that that would change with this album. 

That being said, I think some people are trashing this excessively because it's different for them. They've said more or less that the album wasn't going to sound like their older material. They've also said that it's not going to be super heavy in the same way. 

I guess we'll see what the rest of the album sounds like, but I anticipate a lot of people will hate it just because it's not what they're expecting.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2013)

Just found this... a version with better quality!! 



I really dig it


----------



## no_dice (Aug 7, 2013)

I won't trash it and say it sucks, but I don't like it. Admittedly, I had high expectations for it, because of how much I enjoy Love and Death, and I thought Head returning might inject some of that heavy groove back into Korn. 

I'll still check out the album when it comes out, but if it's more stuff like this, I'll definitely pass on it.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 7, 2013)

*Just came across this from some tumblr person, so take it for what it's worth.

"During my meet and greet with Head he warned me about the new song. He said 'You&#8217;re really gonna love this new album. Maybe not the first single. But you&#8217;re gonna love the rest.'&#8230;..He knew shit was gonna hit the fan and didn&#8217;t seem happy about it. I think this solidifies the fact that this single choice wasn&#8217;t their fault. He made it sound like 'Never never' was supposed to just be a cannon fodder song so to speak&#8230;."*


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it's pretty interesting. It's got a that weird dark sounding sine/saw/whatever type bass going on, which sounds dark, but the melodies are pretty up-beat. I guess I'm indifferent about this track. I don't like it but I don't dislike it either. 

For the record, Path of Totality was actually the reason I got back into the band for the simple fact that I love it when bands do different shit and not stick to doing the same old thing over and over again. I think it's great when musicians do what they want to do, regardless of how some people will take it. (it's why I loved saint anger, even though I didn't much care for the music.) Still, I hope the rest of the album contains more stuff like their older stuff mixed in. I miss the hefty grooviness that used to be Korn.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 7, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3676489 said:


> I think it's pretty interesting. It's got a that weird dark sounding sine/saw/whatever type bass going on, which sounds dark, but the melodies are pretty up-beat. I guess I'm indifferent about this track. I don't like it but I don't dislike it either.
> 
> For the record, Path of Totality was actually the reason I got back into the band for the simple fact that I love it when bands do different shit and not stick to doing the same old thing over and over again. I think it's great when musicians do what they want to do, regardless of how some people will take it. (it's why I loved saint anger, even though I didn't much care for the music.) Still, I hope the rest of the album contains more stuff like their older stuff mixed in. I miss the hefty grooviness that used to be Korn.



And, considering how off the reservation they went with PoT, it's not as though that album was bad. They experimented, not everyone liked it (I didn't much), but it's not like they released a disaster along the lines of Lulu.


----------



## jwade (Aug 7, 2013)

yep, didn't like that at all. it's sad, i heard a mashup earlier in the week and jokingly said to a friend 'maybe we'll get an entire album of poppy shit like this'. shouldn't have jinxed it, damn it.

totally prefer the mashup to that monstrosity up there ^


----------



## esphil (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm a big electo music fan and I liked the mix between the 2 genres.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 7, 2013)

Please don't forget, Untouchables had this song... which in structure is very similar to the new one.



It also had Here to Stay, Blame, Wake Up Hate, and several other kick-ass heavy songs.


----------



## Methdz (Aug 7, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> Just found this... a version with better quality!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig it




nothing wrong with this. I actually like it.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 8, 2013)

*INTERMISSION*



What we are all hoping the new CD will have elements of. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread replies.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 8, 2013)

ive heard the rumors about this being the poppiest song (1 of 3) on the album as well. It kind of makes sense that their Management would release this song as the first single. Get Up and Narcissistic Cannibal did so well for them, they probably figured Never Never would get the same response.


That being said, i wish that the band would have put up a good quality stream of the song on their website or soundcloud. I dont think it helps to have a bad quality leak getting passed around leaving bad first impressions everywhere.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not really hearing dubstep in it, it has more of an industrial vibe than anything. Its def an atmospheric song. They always do something different every album, i don't get the hate for this song, i'm still waiting for a good quality version lol 

I wouldn't call it a pop song either, korns music has always had a catchy vocal melody. Thats just what they do. They always do a few weird industrial songs, more so of late they have. Im sure there will be plenty of guitar driven songs, stop panicking everyone! its a single  Never judge an album by a single, we should know this lol 

I like they're doing something different, im interested to see what they do with the rest of the album.  Sure it won't be as good as S/T, follow the leader, Issues...im hoping it comes close though. 

They been around for a while, i cant take anything from them for wanting to do something different lol


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 8, 2013)

totally agree! im really excited to hear the new album.


----------



## jwade (Aug 8, 2013)

Head did say that the guys had already been working on the album for awhile before he got to the studio, maybe this is an example of where things were going before he showed up.


----------



## Joose (Aug 8, 2013)

When bands as big as KoRn evolve in anyway, they're going to receive a lot of hate from people who still expect music the band made 19 years ago.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I'm just more concerned about the mix than anything. The guitars just seem really far back, and I'm hoping that's not the norm for the album.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 8, 2013)

Joose said:


> When bands as big as KoRn evolve in anyway, they're going to receive a lot of hate from people who still expect music the band made 19 years ago.



I'm not a fan of Jay-Z, but I feel like this quote is appropriate:

*Hov' on that new shit, niggas like "How come?"
Niggas want my old shit, buy my old albums*

In most cases, when a band changes their style drastically, if I don't like it, it's because I'm not into the new sound, and not just rage over some imaginary artistic obligation to stick to the same formula for their entire career.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

no_dice said:


> In most cases, when a band changes their style drastically, if I don't like it, it's because I'm not into the new sound, and not just rage over some imaginary artistic obligation to stick to the same formula for their entire career.



This right here. It's mostly about drastic style change and it's understandable people would have divided opinions on it.

One thing is for sure though, and I've said this on here before, if the band keeps releasing material with the same style fans eventually start bitching that it's "nothing new". But if the band changes then it's "WTF is this shit!?". There's no way to please everyone.

That said, I think Korn gradually changed over time so it's not really such a dramatic shock. It's not like they went from releasing Issues to releasing a pop album. Linkin Park is one band that did change rather suddenly and dramatically.


Rev.


----------



## Joose (Aug 8, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> I think I'm just more concerned about the mix than anything. The guitars just seem really far back, and I'm hoping that's not the norm for the album.



I have high hopes on that one.

The guitars hardly sound real in the single. No way will that be the case throughout.


----------



## Mendez (Aug 8, 2013)

My friend thought it had no guitars! 

The single was definitely not what I expected, I even heard it twice just to make sure....I will give korn the benefit of the doubt and wait for the full album, which I'm still pretty excited about.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 8, 2013)

Seems to have disappeared, anyone have a snippet somewhere else?


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 8, 2013)

jwade said:


>



That mashup was TOTALLY better than the new Korn


----------



## SeaBeast (Aug 8, 2013)

There seems to be this misconception that because people don't like this new song (or any album since Untouchables) that they wan't Korn to release the same album over and over again. This isn't true. I have no problems with Korn growing as a band. I have a problem with them growing into whatever the hell this new song is. As a fan to say this new song is extremely disappointing is a huge understatement.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

SeaBeast said:


> There seems to be this misconception that because people don't like this new song (or any album since Untouchables) that they wan't Korn to release the same album over and over again. This isn't true. I have no problems with Korn growing as a band. I have a problem with them growing into whatever the hell this new song is. As a fan to say this new song is extremely disappointing is a huge understatement.



My sentiment all along has been if you want to change into writing *dramatically* different stuff that's perfectly fine, but do it as a side project like most others typically do. It's OK to change but god, don't go from uber heavy to Care Bear songs. 


Rev.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 8, 2013)

There's a few things at work here.

A) Change. As far as I'm concerned bands can do whatever the .... they want. They can do major changes, and I don't feel that that should require a side project if they don't feel it does.

B) Sometimes changes suck. Sometimes they're good. Listeners can act accordingly. Most tend toward shitting on bands as times go on either for changing too much or changing too little; rarely does that depend on the quality of said changes.

C) This is just one song from the album. And it's apparently not a song they wanted to release as the first single. This is sort of indicative of it not being the norm for the album.

D) They should have jumped the label ship a while ago. 

E) At this point, I'm not going to pretend that Korn has built up any trust with fans when it comes to releasing new, quality material. They've been on a run varying between decent and crap for a while now.

Hopefully, this is just a case of the record company stupidly pushing a soft song as a single from an album that ends up being an amazing return to form for the band, rather than the band still coming up with crap even after bringing Head back into the fold.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> A) Change. As far as I'm concerned bands can do whatever the .... they want. They can do major changes, and I don't feel that that should require a side project if they don't feel it does.



Of course they can do whatever they want, it's their band, they own it. However, a dramatic change in direction is always bound to incur the wrath of hardcore fans. Whether or not that is a wise decision is their choice. But it's also the fans choice to like it or be pissed when a band, such as Korn, that is synonymous with heaviness and aggression releases super light poppy material. Remember... this is the band that released the song, "Yall Want a Single".  If I walk into Taco Bell wanting a taco and they say, "We've changed. The new Taco Bell doesn't have Taco's on the menu but we're sure you'll love this green house salad" I'm going to be displeased.



Lern2swim said:


> D) They should have jumped the label ship a while ago.



 Yes, they should have. They are such a powerhouse I can't understand why they didn't. 


Rev.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 8, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Of course they can do whatever they want, it's their band, they own it. However, a dramatic change in direction is always bound to incur the wrath of hardcore fans. Whether or not that is a wise decision is their choice. But it's also the fans choice to like it or be pissed when a band, such as Korn, that is synonymous with heaviness and aggression releases super light poppy material. Remember... this is the band that released the song, "Yall Want a Single".  If I walk into Taco Bell wanting a taco and they say, "We've changed. The new Taco Bell doesn't have Taco's on the manu but we're sure you'll love this green house salad" I'm going to be displeased.



Oh, I totally agree. I just think, many times, that's down to a fault with the fandom, rather than the artist. We do put a lot of limitations upon musicians especially with regards to how their art comes out. Bands get put into genres, then their sound is analyzed and it's decided that "that's how they are." 

I get it. I just feel that it's really arbitrary a lot of the time, and detrimental, in the long term, to music as an art form.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 8, 2013)

Was probably the most radio friendly song on the album, waiting to hear the rest when it comes out.


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Aug 9, 2013)

I am devastated honestly, just trying to figure out what a full band is gonna do on stage while that plays.. After the Love & Death album being so good, I thought "Here we go, this is what will fill in the blanks." I thought it was JD's electronic project, I am still hoping for some type of prank to be revealed. ...please?


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Aug 9, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Flymore? I may have to get my new Korn fix from them.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 9, 2013)

First Experience With Korn's "The Paradigm Shift" With ARTISTDirect



> This is Victimized, he announces.
> As the song begins to build, its clear that Korn have struck the perfect balance between the pummeling and powerful groove metal they pioneered, flourishes of strangely danceable electronics, and undeniably cathartic lyrics. The song swings from soaring to searing, and Davis headbangs wildly excitedly singing back the chorus to me.





> The last track he previews is Love & Meth. The call-and-response guitar from Head and James Munky Shaffer is one of their most destructively definitive, evincing a chemistry that only legends can muster. Ray Luziers drums shake the bus as Fieldys bass reverberates with immortal groove. Daviss singing sounds ultimately transcendent



Sounds promising!


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't trust a single word from Artistdirect, sadly. They're basically a ....ing advertizing site.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anyone notice fieldy in that kornrow background pic? Took his first steps in becoming a juggalo


----------



## linchpin (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't wanna say anything until I hear something from the album but it's pretty obvious now that Head didn't contribute as much as we are being led to believe, I remember Munky saying the writing process had began but this was waaay before even talks of bringing Head back was even a reality... what we heard there is a HEADless track... I'm not saying he never had input... just not to the extent that we would have liked due to not being there during the writing process.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Aug 9, 2013)

Nowhere near as heavy as I thought it would be....

It's cool that they are growing as a band, but I was just hoping for something a little more heavier. I really dont know why they would've picked this song to promote their album. It's Korn, I think they're a little passed the "radio friendly" music phase.


----------



## themike (Aug 9, 2013)

Just watch this set and tell me theyre not fired up. That's all I need - to know they *feel* it again. Head and Munkys side projects are great, Ray Luzier is ridiculous and Jon seems to be happy his foundation is back and stronger than ever so I dont care about a single. My only real complaint is that I have to wait to hear the whole record.... and this is coming from someone who hasn't cared about KoRn in years...


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2013)

linchpin said:


> I didn't wanna say anything until I hear something from the album but it's pretty obvious now that Head didn't contribute as much as we are being led to believe, I remember Munky saying the writing process had began but this was waaay before even talks of bringing Head back was even a reality... what we heard there is a HEADless track... I'm not saying he never had input... just not to the extent that we would have liked due to not being there during the writing process.



You've heard 1 song. A single that Head himself, apparently, said doesn't define the album at all. Nothing is clear about the album yet.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 9, 2013)

Joose said:


> You've heard 1 song. A single that Head himself, apparently, said doesn't define the album at all. Nothing is clear about the album yet.



But remember, this is the internet, where we make sweeping assumptions based on little to nothing.


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Aug 9, 2013)

I will always love Korn, and they are one of the few bands that get a "blank check" for my loyalty, I just really wanted some guitar inspiration. I don't wanna seem like I am shitting on them, definitely not that, just held this first track on a pedestal of "this is gonna be so bad ass" for the passed 6 months or so.


----------



## BeeG (Aug 9, 2013)

If someone could post a working link to this song so I could join the discussion, I'd be sooo happy...

Edit: wtf. Enough with the dubstep shit.


----------



## Interloper (Aug 9, 2013)

That is easily the worst thing I have heard all week.


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2013)

BeeG said:


> If someone could post a working link to this song so I could join the discussion, I'd be sooo happy...
> 
> Edit: wtf. Enough with the dubstep shit.





Where in the song did you hear dubstep? I heard electronic stuff, for sure, but no dubstep.


----------



## BeeG (Aug 9, 2013)

Joose said:


> Where in the song did you hear dubstep? I heard electronic stuff, for sure, but no dubstep.



In the bridge. It not actually "dubstep," but when an electronic portion consists of little to no melodies and random noises over a slow beat, it might as well be dubstep to me.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 9, 2013)

Joose said:


> Where in the song did you hear dubstep? I heard electronic stuff, for sure, but no dubstep.



This. It's as though there's a popular genre now, so everything and anything even tangentally related gets referred to as that genre.

If anything, this is more along the lines of a modern take on new wave (not surprising, considering JD's musical tastes).


----------



## jwade (Aug 9, 2013)

There were some pretty clear 'wuuuuub' moments going on in there. None of that bass drop stuff, but there were definitely elements of the previous album's wub-iness.


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2013)

jwade said:


> There were some pretty clear 'wuuuuub' moments going on in there. None of that bass drop stuff, but there were definitely elements of the previous album's wub-iness.



I didn't hear any sounds that I hadn't already heard on Rush 2 for the N64. Electronic, for the most part, sounds the same to me. But dubstep is something I strongly dislike, and I didn't feel that way about anything in the song.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 10, 2013)

jwade said:


> There were some pretty clear 'wuuuuub' moments going on in there. None of that bass drop stuff, but there were definitely elements of the previous album's wub-iness.



but come on Nine Inch Nails and all that have that sorta sound in their music, that's not dub step lol at all! 

I've heard path of totality...that was dubstep! this song by them, was electronic/industrial. It's an electronic song end of story, let's not beat up too much on what exact genre it is lol

It sounded like a korn song, whether people like the style of not, it has that korn vibe. They've always cross bread genres here n there  

Let's just hope they release a full frontal guitar assault on the next song we hear


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 10, 2013)

The first video is apparently Love & Meth, so who knows if this will even get an official release as a single.


----------



## Joose (Aug 10, 2013)

^I can't help but find that song title funny, because of Love & Death. I would guess that has something to do with it though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 10, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^I can't help but find that song title funny, because of Love & Death. I would guess that has something to do with it though.



I would imagine so. Obviously both JD and Head have a history with meth, so I'm sure they've bonded over being clean at this point. 

Also, I was just thinking, had Alone I Break come out before the release of Untouchables, I'm sure people would have been up in arms the same as they are now, and that song was not indicative in the least of the rest of that album.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Korn have just debuted the track on their Facebook page. The production sounds really good.

https://www.facebook.com/korn?v=app_178091127385


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Korns Never Never Enters the Active Rock Charts at 48

*Korn's "Never Never" Enters the Active Rock Charts at 48

*Noisecreeps Review of Korns Never Never

*Noisecreep's Review of Korn's "Never Never"


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Aug 11, 2013)

It occurs to me after recalling an interview with Richard Patrick, the singer from Filter, that "poppy singles" sometimes pay for albums, in other words, the band doesn't really dig it but, it is the labels decision and a radio friendly single, forecasts better revenue, therefore maybe, provides better producers and touring funds? I am kinda thinking this is a part, combined with the fact that the producer on this album did the first two Linkin Park albums, which had a ton of radio stuff, these could be factors as well. I don't think it's all Korn's decision ultimately, just another angle I guess. I will give them the benefit of the doubt because they have had so many great songs, and I love them like family. I still want more guitars though.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 11, 2013)

Tomii Sonic said:


> It occurs to me after recalling an interview with Richard Patrick, the singer from Filter, that "poppy singles" sometimes pay for albums, in other words, the band doesn't really dig it but, it is the labels decision and a radio friendly single, forecasts better revenue, therefore maybe, provides better producers and touring funds?



The Icarus Line made a cool statement when they sprayed "Suckin' Dicks" on the side of The Strokes tour bus...


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 11, 2013)

abandonist said:


> The Icarus Line made a cool statement when they sprayed "Suckin' Dicks" on the side of The Strokes tour bus...



There's always going to be someone upset at the people that are more successful than them.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 11, 2013)

That's certainly one way of looking at it.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 11, 2013)

abandonist said:


> That's certainly one way of looking at it.



Oh, I'm well aware of the other way of looking at it. I just find it idiotic to equate successful and popular with crap, and I find the whole preoccupation with "selling out" utterly and completely asinine.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 11, 2013)

im really digging the effects they're using in this song, most of the sounds are coming from the guitars, it's pretty cool lol That dirty fizzy bass sound in the verse is awsome!

I'm honestly really digging this song haha. Its beyond grown on me, i love it!  don't hate me!


----------



## Joose (Aug 11, 2013)

^I really like it too. Especially since I feel confident it will be the only song like it, so it'll be a really cool change up on the album. People who have heard the album seem to really dig it. It sounds, to me, like we may be getting somewhat of an Untouchables, with some electronic stuff on top of all their guitar effects. I'm really excited for this one.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 12, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^I really like it too. Especially since I feel confident it will be the only song like it, so it'll be a really cool change up on the album. People who have heard the album seem to really dig it. It sounds, to me, like we may be getting somewhat of an Untouchables, with some electronic stuff on top of all their guitar effects. I'm really excited for this one.



yeah im thinking its going to be like that. they've been moving into using electronic stuff for a while now (not even including the path of totality), so its no suprise there is an electro/industrial sound to it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 12, 2013)

EDIT: Video Removed


----------



## jwade (Aug 12, 2013)

I posted that many days ago. Might be a good idea to read threads before posting in them.



Louis Cypher said:


> As I don't have a facebook account so I can't listen so this is the best "poppy/radio friendly" bit of Korn I could find to listen to instead.... scarily works I think....


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 12, 2013)

jwade said:


> I posted that many days ago. Might be a good idea to read threads before posting in them.



Don't always have time to read the whole thread, unfortunately I do have to do some work sometimes
Sorry

Post & video removed


----------



## Manurack (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope that's the only song on the album with all that dubstep crap!! All I want to hear is Head and Munky's huge heavy riffs, Fieldy's great bass, Ray holding it together and Jon's vocals over all that sound... Is that too much to ask for??


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 12, 2013)

And like this comment if you think telling people to like your comment is lame.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 12, 2013)

Can't decide what to think about Never Never...

In some weird way I really enjoy it, 'cause it's a catchy little tune. I just think I'm thoroughly disappointed 'cause I was expecting something more guitar driven 

Maybe I would have liked the song better if it hadn't been a KoRn song, you know?
Because then I wouldn't have had any sort of expectations as to how it should sound.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 12, 2013)

^This^


----------



## Miijk (Aug 12, 2013)

I really like it! Simple as that


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## toiletstand (Aug 13, 2013)

fakey. happens with every new album


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 13, 2013)

^ Bottom vid not KoRn, it's SmackHandle.

Not sure who that top one is ....


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 13, 2013)

oh weird i only see the one titled "paradigm shift"


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 13, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> oh weird i only see the one titled "paradigm shift"



He removed the second one, it was another band. Not LR's fault as it was represented as KoRn in the vid description.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 13, 2013)

oh! yeah im not blaming anybody. theres always that one numetal band that gets tagged as a new korn song whenever a new album is about to be released haha


----------



## Joose (Aug 13, 2013)

Facebook post from Head earlier:

"KoRn fans are going to be SO HAPPY when they hear our new album! The guitars are so thick and juicy! Grooves are bangin!!"


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 13, 2013)

^ Oh yeah!!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Pre-order of Korn  The Paradigm Shift Available NOW *

Pre-order of Korn - The Paradigm Shift Available NOW


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Former Korn Drummer Says Band's New Music Is 'Not Funky and Groovy' Like Early Albums*

Former Korn Drummer Says Band's New Music Is 'Not Funky and Groovy' Like Early Albums | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



> _"For all the fans asking, the answer is no, I have not heard a new Korn song. All I can say is I'm sure it's not funky and groovy like the original Korn. I don't even need to hear it to know that."_


Ah David - come on man! Why the hate? Is there still some animosity between David and the boys?[/quote]

*Edit: *This article has a bit more from David
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news..._lacks_groove_claims_he_could_restore_it.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)

He does sound pretty dickish right here, but he isn't wrong.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 14, 2013)

it all ends up being press for the album. hes also constantly asking the band to let him come back.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 14, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Former Korn Drummer Says Band's New Music Is 'Not Funky and Groovy' Like Early Albums*
> 
> Former Korn Drummer Says Band's New Music Is 'Not Funky and Groovy' Like Early Albums | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> ...



God, he's such a prik lol No wonders they don't want him back. Apparently he wants in behind the scenes, but whenever he gets a chance he slags them lol

Korn haven't been funky or groovy since the follow the leader days lol not meaning that in a bad way, they've just changed


----------



## synrgy (Aug 14, 2013)

Man.. Maybe it's just me, but.. The tune _really_ didn't meet the expectations/hype generated in this thread, for me..

I was briefly excited by the news of Head returning to the fold, but as I tried to listen to this new tune, I just couldn't shake the feeling that I was listening to a musical mid-life-crisis.*



_*Not a FNM reference._


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Aug 14, 2013)

Chris O said:


> One song does not an album make...
> 
> I'm stoked that Head is back, and things will continue to get better and better I'm sure. Compare Head's first solo stuff to the L&D stuff - it evolved quickly, and flat out KILLS! Korn hasn't been "back together" that long. I'm betting a lot of those songs were written and recorded already, and Head laid stuff on the top. I'm sure he'll continue to broaden the influence as they continue to evolve.
> 
> Looking forward to the whole album!



Agreed.. I'm not just saying this because I'm a korn fan, but I actually do remember hearing in an interview Head stating that there was a song or a couple songs already made that he just put stuff on top of.. This is probably one of them. Head hasn't ever let us down, from his solo stuff to Love and Death's stuff.. If Head says it's going to be heavy, then better believe it will have at least a few songs that will have us rocking like it was 1998!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)

Since I keep hating on the song, nope, you're not alone. 

I was hoping, with Head in the fold and with Love and Death sounding really damn awesome, they'd shed away their sound they had on Totality. I'm just gonna take Head's word for it and hope the rest of the album doesn't sound like this at all.

I'm not even gonna force myself to like it. It's dreadful and no matter how much I listen to it, it doesn't sink in.



synrgy said:


> Man.. Maybe it's just me, but.. The tune _really_ didn't meet the expectations/hype generated in this thread, for me..
> 
> I was briefly excited by the news of Head returning to the fold, but as I tried to listen to this new tune, I just couldn't shake the feeling that I was listening to a musical mid-life-crisis.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jwade (Aug 14, 2013)

It really didn't sound like he was being a dick. He sounds like he misses the band that he helped start. I fully agree with him, the band stopped being 'unique' after Follow The Leader, and I rarely listen to anything past the third album. It would be cool to see him play with the band again, his drumming style worked so well with Fieldy's bass work.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd love to see him back - I guess I don't understand why there is friction between them in the first place. I assumed they would be happy to have him back.  

I read this the other day and wonder what went on to cause such a rift.


> "_David has really said some crazy things online about personal things and he's not in a place where people would really want him around_," Head told Media Mikes. "_That happened before I talked with them [about a reunion] but I guess the things he said were really crazy. Those guys were in a band together for so long so I don't know, but for now it's just not going to happen_."


Source: Why Korn Don't Want Original Drummer In Reunion | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Still waiting for the version with the guitars.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2013)

I just listened to it. It's a steaming pile of shit, in my opinion. That song was worse than Totality. And I HATE Totality.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 14, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Former Korn Drummer Says Band's New Music Is 'Not Funky and Groovy' Like Early Albums*
> 
> Former Korn Drummer Says Band's New Music Is 'Not Funky and Groovy' Like Early Albums | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> ...



David is a badass drummer. I think he's better for Korn than Ray by a long shot. Ray is very good but I dont get why everyone says he is so AMAZING. He fills the position like he should but David was better. He had more originality, funk, and groove. Korn did groove more back then. Its undeniable. Whats the big deal? David said nothing wrong. All hes doing is expressing his opinion.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 15, 2013)

heres a short behind the scenes teaser of the "love and meth" video. you can hear the new song in the background.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 15, 2013)

Video released for Never Never


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 15, 2013)

korn officially releasing lyrics now its the end of times lol


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 15, 2013)

The new song makes me think of Deadsy


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 15, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> heres a short behind the scenes teaser of the "love and meth" video. you can hear the new song in the background.



that sounds like what I was expecting from Never Never


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 15, 2013)

More from David as to why KoRn lost their groove...
BLABBERMOUTH.NET


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 15, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> heres a short behind the scenes teaser of the "love and meth" video. you can hear the new song in the background.



I hope that wasn't actually the song, but rather some placeholder, because I'm not digging what's audible there.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 15, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> More from David as to why KoRn lost their groove...
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET



While I don't necessarily agree with his assessment of click tracks (there are ways to use them but still maintain feel) I do feel he's pretty much right. I think they started acting as less of a band and more and more as a product. I think there's actually a lot that he didn't say in there in an attempt to maintain some civility (as he's now outright saying he'd like to get back in the band).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds better than Never, Never by a good country mile, but I want to hear some better audio of it. Sounds more guitar-driven compared to Never, but still has quite some electronic-ness to it.


----------



## BeeG (Aug 15, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> More from David as to why KoRn lost their groove...
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET



I love how the producer said he wanted to "take them to the next level" for "Issues" when I remember "Freak on a Leash" having to be retired from MTV's TRL because it was the #1 spot for so long.


----------



## SDMFVan (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, I don't really understand how someone could tell Korn in 1999 that he would "take them to the next level". They were the biggest metal band in the world at that point, there was no "next level". As someone who was a huge fan of Korn during that time, David's remarks ring really true. They were different from Issues on, and not for the better.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 15, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> More from David as to why KoRn lost their groove...
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET



That was a really interesting read. I would love to see David back in the fold. If what he said really were the biggest factors, I would love to see them return to that writing style as well. 

I'm looking forward to "The Paradigm Shift", but almost more excited about what *COULD* come next. Of course that is just a pipe dream for now.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 15, 2013)

While I appreciate a lot of Silveria's sentiments, I have to call 'bull shit' regarding the click track.

Disclaimer: I'm not intimately familiar with ProTools, but - in theory - it's just as, if not more so, advanced as the software I am familiar with, like Ableton, Reason, Cubase, etc.

The click can be programmed to do whatever we want it to do, including tempo and time changes. Though, honestly, I sincerely doubt Korn ever had any legitimate time changes. If Meshuggah's shit is all or mostly 4/4, I can't imagine how Korn's shit would be any more advanced. Maybe some 3/4 here and there, but if you set the click to a constant tone ["beep-beep-beep-beep" instead of "BEEP-boop-boop-boop"] then the time signature is irrelevant, anyway.

Plus, it really grinds my gears listening to drummers complain about "feel", regarding the click. That's just an age old excuse thrown out by those who either think or know or fear that they can't keep time properly, don't have any interest in learning how to do so, and/or feel threatened by 'the machine'. You know what effs up the "feel", drummers? When you get overenthusiastic during a fill at the end of a bar, then accidentally add a whole extra beat to the beginning of the next bar! Or, when you speed up the part that has 16th notes because your muscles aren't trained well enough to maintain the tempo, which, by the way, is _your only job_.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 15, 2013)

I've never been a Korn fan, really, but I do love me some good pop songs!

And as a pop song this fails completely. Davis' vocals don't fit the song, and his lyrics are BEYOND embarassing. I literally burst out laughing when I heard this song; it's the sound of washed-up old men who've run out of ideas but still try desperately to be relevant. I honestly still cling to the belief that this is somehow a giant in-joke and self-parody, as opposed to a song they actually deemed worthy of release. I hope the song is actually Korn mocking Linkin Park by making a terrible parody of them. How and why this song did not get scrapped entirely is beyond me. 
The verses suck and are only moderately "catchy" due to the lyrics being so cringeworthy (even if Davis actually _was_ still 14), and the chorus is bland even by radio standards. However it still commits the ultimate sin of Pop music: It's not actually catchy. It's not a good pop song by any stretch of the imagination, as far as I'm concerned. 

There are SO many talented Pop songwriters and producers within the industry that could have lent a hand here and saved this mess; so many people who can actually write Pop music well unlike these dreadlocked old men. And it's not like Korn don't have the budget to hire external help by the truckloads. The electronic bits could have been handled by someone who actually knows how to do that sort of thing and make it sound in tune with the zeitgeist. Hire Diplo or some shit, as opposed to whatever hack did this early-00s action-movie-soundtrack phone-in job. 

Yeesh...

Tl;dr: There are lots of great Pop songs being released, but this is not one of them.


----------



## Joose (Aug 15, 2013)

^I'll take it over damn near any pop song. Pop songwriters, pffft.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 15, 2013)

synrgy said:


> While I appreciate a lot of Silveria's sentiments, I have to call 'bull shit' regarding the click track.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not intimately familiar with ProTools, but - in theory - it's just as, if not more so, advanced as the software I am familiar with, like Ableton, Reason, Cubase, etc.
> 
> ...



There's so much wrong with this post, I can't even believe what I'm reading. You're viewing tempo and time changes in such a one-dimesional way. As if a tempo change is as simple as going from 120 to 160 BPM...You do realize that many artists _gradually_ and intentionally waver tempos to emphasize a certain feel? And it doesn't mean that they can't stick to an equidistant click, it means that they don't want to. Playing steady with a metronome does not equal great musicianship. Being able to utilize tempos at your own will, such as starting a verse riff at 135 and gradually have it come up to 145 at the end of the 3rd repetition for the sake of creating a rushed and anticipatory feel for the prechorus (or whatever comes next) is something that you will never be able to recreate with a click track. End of story. Quit spewing bullshit about how the only job of a drummer is to maintain tempo. Listen to some Chris Dave and please realize that a metronome is only a tool for practice not performance.



Judging by how sure of yourself you sound in that post, you'll probably think that this drummer is sloppy...


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 15, 2013)

A good example of what sounds like it might not have a click maybe?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1AjGjBDd-8

Edit: how do I get that video to show up instead of just a link? It kills me how sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 15, 2013)

It's not that either/or, man. A click track can be layed out in preproduction that changes tempo/time sig, etc. as needed. And good drummers play to these click tracks in studios every day while maintaining the proper feel. It's been done since at least as far back as the 60's, maybe earlier. Today's DAWs only make creating those click tracks easier to do than it used to be.

Likewise, performing without a click can work as well, especially in improvisationally oriented music.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 15, 2013)

Click tracks and the way that they're approached now are very different than they were around the time Issues was made. The issue (no pun intended) in this instance, for example, sounds more like a producer foisting the click upon a drummer that had no experience working that way without helping thwm figure out a way to maintain what they felt was an essential element of their playing. It was readily apparent through the albums from Issues through David leaving that his drumming lost something and was just not the same. I've always assumed that that was due to JD taking more and more creative control and dictating the drum parts himself. I can see it being a case of Silveria never taking the chance to figure out how to really work with a click though. 

also, for the record, the band has claimed that Korn 3 was recorded without a click.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 15, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> Being able to utilize tempos at your own will, such as starting a verse riff at 135 and gradually have it come up to 145 at the end of the 3rd repetition for the sake of creating a rushed and anticipatory feel for the prechorus (or whatever comes next) is something that you will never be able to recreate with a click track.



That absolutely _can_ be recreated with a click track. That was my point, exactly. 

Anyway, I was just sharing my opinion. That's the funny thing about the subject of music; it's all subjective.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 15, 2013)

You would still be working with a "humanized" click track that is pre-meditated. The musician's take is dependent upon an imposed feel in this case. I don't want to sound like a broken record because I've mentioned it before, but bands like Defeated Sanity record all at once, live. And there is a clear difference between the organic feel of their music and something like BTBAM's Colors, which has tempo shifts all over the place, but obviously recorded to a click. Not to mention, the guys in Defeated Sanity are absurdly tight. Their live performances are basically album version, since it is done the same way, minus some overdubs of harmonies. However, no two performances are the same, cause sometimes they play certain parts faster, other times slower. All depends on the moment. That is organic...not like sticking to a metronome that is calculated to gradually speed up or slow down in certain parts. That is a crude imitation.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 15, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> Click tracks and the way that they're approached now are very different than they were around the time Issues was made. The issue (no pun intended) in this instance, for example, sounds more like a producer foisting the click upon a drummer that had no experience working that way without helping thwm figure out a way to maintain what they felt was an essential element of their playing.


 
Sounds like a bad producer. Were they intentionally going for a different sound?



Ben.Last said:


> It was readily apparent through the albums from Issues through David leaving that his drumming lost something and was just not the same. I've always assumed that that was due to JD taking more and more creative control and dictating the drum parts himself. I can see it being a case of Silveria never taking the chance to figure out how to really work with a click though.


 
Yeah, I wouldn't be willing to bet money either way.


----------



## Maggai (Aug 15, 2013)

Uh, it sounds like David doesn't really know much about how pro tools or a click track works. The thing I noticed about David was how his drumming was getting worse and worse in the live shows. I also think he is way overstating wacky breaks and time signature stuff in the early Korn stuff. 

And yeah you can program a click to increase in bpm gradually or whatever you want, anything is possible.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 15, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> bands like Defeated Sanity record all at once, live.


 
Do you know if they record with or without a click (note that I'm not asking if they could, I'm asking how they actually print tracks while in the studio)?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 15, 2013)

The shit about the click is the same thing every lazy drummer I've ever been around says "The click takes away all of the feel!" No, not being a good enough drummer to maintain a tempo for 2 straight bars ruins the feel, unless the feel you're going for is uneven. And I can't think of a truly off-time part in anything off the first three albums. I used to play with a drummer who explained his fukups as "off-time" parts that we would all have to learn to play around...shit like dude could only do fills full of fours..no triplets, and he was almost always late on the 1, not because he wasn't doing good, but that's how he plays off-time....WTF? But I can definitely see how not writing as band or composing music around certain vocal elements would change the sound.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 15, 2013)

producers/engineers prefer clicks cause its easier for them to work on the grid, just clicks and snaps


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 15, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> The shit about the click is the same thing every lazy drummer I've ever been around says "The click takes away all of the feel!" No, not being a good enough drummer to maintain a tempo for 2 straight bars ruins the feel, unless the feel you're going for is uneven. And I can't think of a truly off-time part in anything off the first three albums. I used to play with a drummer who explained his fukups as "off-time" parts that we would all have to learn to play around...shit like dude could only do fills full of fours..no triplets, and he was almost always late on the 1, not because he wasn't doing good, but that's how he plays off-time....WTF? But I can definitely see how not writing as band or composing music around certain vocal elements would change the sound.



Well, say what you will about Korn's music, but I don't think there's really a viable way to call Silveria a lazy or bad drummer.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 15, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Do you know if they record with or without a click (note that I'm not asking if they could, I'm asking how they actually print tracks while in the studio)?



No click.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 15, 2013)

I read David's statement, and I've seen what Jon has said in the past, and I actually get where they're both coming from. 

I'll be honest, the weird timing/tempo things always got on my nerves, but that's more a personal preference issue. It's actually good to hear that it was on purpose, 'cause I always assumed they just didn't know any better 

I got that David's point wasn't necessarily being anti-click, as much as being restricted in his playing and what he was contributing to the songwriting. Even in Jon's statements, he mentions "David was there to write beats but he wasn't really there"; that actually dovetails with David saying the songwriting got less holistic and more compartmentalized.

It also sounds, from both parties (and from what Head has said in the past) that nobody actually ever TALKED to anybody else, except maybe to bitch about them. David bitches about the producer, someone bitches about him to the manager, etc etc. I've been in bands like that. It's hard to just be open with your bandmates if you come from a place that actively discourages openness and honesty, which all the members have repeatedly said they did (abusive/neglectful families, all that).

My opinion on the new stuff... I liked 'Never Never' okay, but it made me go 'meh'  Kinda like all of Korn III. Ray Luzier is a fantastic drummer, but he's a studio/hired gun player, like Greg Bissontte: he's all about doing the job in the most efficient and highest quality way, which sadly doesn't usually translate into any particular style (Josh Freese seems to be the exception to this, though), and to me that's the biggest missing part in current Korn.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 16, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^I'll take it over damn near any pop song. Pop songwriters, pffft.



Aww, come on, don't tell me "Call Me Maybe" isn't sheer genius, dude


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 16, 2013)

I will buy 10 copies of the paradigm shift if Ray will shave that thing on his upper lip.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 16, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> I will buy 10 copies of the paradigm shift if Ray will shave that thing on his upper lip.



Seriously. Can we throw a haircut in with the bargain?


----------



## Loomer (Aug 16, 2013)

Just googleimagesearched Ray Luzier.

Holy shit... That hair/"stache" combo is so bad a soul patch would actually IMPROVE the overall thing.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jonathan Davis on David Silveria Reunion: 'Never Never Again' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



> When specifically asked on Twitter about Silveria's statement and the original five reunion, Davis tweeted back with a pun, saying, _"I will never never play with him again."_


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 20, 2013)

There's a better quality sample of "Love and Meth" on here along with a pretty cool interview.

Head's Korner: Exclusive Korn Song Clip of 'Love & Meth'


----------



## BeeG (Aug 20, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> There's a better quality sample of "Love and Meth" on here along with a pretty cool interview.
> 
> Head's Korner: Exclusive Korn Song Clip of 'Love & Meth'



That's pretty groovy to me


----------



## jwade (Aug 20, 2013)

that wasn't bad at all. curious how they plan to pull off these backing vocal harmony sections in a live setting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> There's a better quality sample of "Love and Meth" on here along with a pretty cool interview.
> 
> Head's Korner: Exclusive Korn Song Clip of 'Love & Meth'



Yup. Definitely better than Never Never.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 20, 2013)

Now THAT is more like it! I can't wait until the full song makes its way online, sounds pretty sick!


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds very Issues-y.

Now that we have a song that people aren't dumping on, I feel like I can bring up the stuff that still bugs me:

I think the stuff Silveria's been saying is true, as far as their sound changing because they're playing to a click and allowing producers to take the reigns so much (he could be nuts in general, but this much I feel is just obvious). 

I just don't think Ray's drumming stands out enough. As has been said numerous times before, he's a great drummer, he's just very... standard.

I'm just tired of JD's singing voice at this point. I keep waiting for him to go back to how he sounded on the first couple albums, but it's not going to happen. I don't know who told him that he has a good "singing" voice, but I want to punch them in the face. Even on Korn 3, when they were doing the "going back to our roots" thing, his vocals just threw it off.

Overall, the song isn't bad. It sounds like Head being back was the injection of brainpower that their writing needed, and it's better than what they've been doing (although, there were songs on Korn 3 that I would have said that about too). It just sounds waaaay more standard than what I'd like to hear from them.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 20, 2013)

the new clips of "love and meth" are pretty damn good. im excited as hell now. if its half as good as Head's Love and Death album i'll be happy


----------



## linchpin (Aug 20, 2013)

Faith restored... why didn't they release this new one first?? couldn't stomach the other one to be honest.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't listened to a Korn album since Issues, and this clip has me excited!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 20, 2013)

It's so so, it's cool but could be cooler. I kind liked how thier old stuff had a super raw sound to it, and I kind of wish they took the dark sounds from the untitled album and mixed them in.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 20, 2013)

jwade said:


> that wasn't bad at all. curious how they plan to pull off these backing vocal harmony sections in a live setting.


Head sings and I think the drummer does backing vocals live.


----------



## Joose (Aug 20, 2013)

^So does Munky nowadays, I believe.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 20, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^So does Munky nowadays, I believe.


vocals errr where.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 20, 2013)

munky does some parts here and there. zac baird their keyboardest does quite a few and head has been doing some screaming parts.



they need to start a barber shop quartet


----------



## Joose (Aug 21, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> vocals errr where.



Well, right off the top of my head, I know he does the "ah's" in the chorus of Here To Stay. Small things like that. Live, of course.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> Sounds very Issues-y.
> 
> Now that we have a song that people aren't dumping on, I feel like I can bring up the stuff that still bugs me:
> 
> ...



Couldn't of said it better my self. Even if they started taking back creative control, even if they ditched playing to a click, even if they put out an Issues 2.0 or Follow the Leader 2.0, at this point JD's "singing" will ruin it for me. 
An yeah, your right, who ever told him he has a good singing voice and that he should stick to just singing needs a good solid round house kick straight to the fukkin head.


----------



## cronux (Aug 21, 2013)

I really don't know why I even try to listen to KoRn's new stuff... I guess somewhere in the back of my mind I'm still hoping they would put up a decent album/song after Issues...

my 

"Never, Never" - Head coming back to the fold made it suck less then I thought it would, but it still sucked. Either way, saw them live twice, have the first four records...I would say let's call it a day for KoRn.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2013)

^Listen to that snippet of Love and Meth. It's like... thousands of miles better than Never.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 21, 2013)

man, I just heard "Never, Never" on the radio last night for the first time.....Wished I would have got in a accident....that shit was f_ucking_ terrible! Was there even a goddamn guitar in the whole song? And who wrote those lyrics? Some frustrated 13-year-old girl? I used to really, really, really, really like this band, but after hearing that song, they might as well be My Chemical Romance.....oh wait, at least they have audible guitars!


----------



## SD83 (Aug 21, 2013)

To me, up until now, all Korn records were the same in one point: they had 2-3 amazing songs and the rest was, at best, "meh". After listening to "Never, never" and the samples from the interview a couple of time, it might be very much the same with this one.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been on a huge Korn kick lately. I haven't given their discography some attention in a long time.

I'll start off by saying I didn't buy anything after Take A Look In The Mirror, but I have that, and everything before it. In the past, I always loved the first album, loved the second album, and thought they started to fall off with Follow The Leader. I wasn't a big fan of Issues, or Untouchables, and even Take A Look In The Mirror.

Re-listening to them all now some of my opinions have changed. I still love their first album, always will. Life is Peachy...still amazing, no surprise there. I enjoy Follow The Leader a little more, but it still doesn't match up to the first two. Now I have to admit, I am digging Issues more than I did when it came out, there are definitely some good songs on there. Untouchables I still don't really dig at all. I like "Thoughtless" and there are maybe 1 or 2 other tracks on there, but that's it. The biggest change for me was how much I really like Take A Look In The Mirror, that album has some really good tracks on it such as "Right Now", "Counting On Me", "Here It Comes Again", "Did My Time", "Alive", and "When Will This End". I can't believe I slept on it for so long. 

Anyway, that's my Korn rant for now.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 21, 2013)

That's pretty much spot on for my feelings on their albums. I've, quite frankly, never got the Untouchables love. I feel like the people that love it must have listened to Here to Stay and then turned it off.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 21, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed everything up until and including Take a Look. I think Untouchables was the first big step away from the sound and style they were known for at the time and I think that's the album that started driving the fans away. I think they knew this too and that's why they tried to go back to that hyper aggressive, gritty sound and went the route of recording Take a look on their own in JD's basement sans producer.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 21, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> That's pretty much spot on for my feelings on their albums. I've, quite frankly, never got the Untouchables love. I feel like the people that love it must have listened to Here to Stay and then turned it off.



I hated, truly hated Untouchables when it came out. I was expecting Korn, just the way they were, at least something more Issues or Follow the Leader-like, and I even hated Here to Stay when it came out... I just didn't get it... I listened to it over and over and over and I hated it for years. 

I picked it up again in 2009... not lying, and I love it, I actually think it CRUSHES Follow the Leader and Issues and I hope they pick it up where they left off on Untouchables. It's such a great record, great production, great use of effects... they evolved, and I didn't get it at the time, I was busy being a big headed nu-metal fan and I wanted them to do the same old dun dun dun dun dun riffs 

Give Untouchables another chance, it's a grower.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you guys really think that this album is going to be full of songs like Never Never? My money says no way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Do you guys really think that this album is going to be full of songs like Never Never? My money says no way.



As long as they keep it down to one or two, I'm fine. 3 or more and it's a nope for me.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think it's disappointing that there's a track like never never on there to begin with. Just goes to show no matter how hard and firm in you are you're beliefs as soon as someone starts waving Benjamin's in your face that can all change.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 21, 2013)

Not sure if this is in the thread yet. Gives you an idea of where in the album 'Never Never" is

Korn, &#8216;The Paradigm Shift&#8217; Track Listing:

1. &#8216;Prey for Me&#8217;
2. &#8216;Love & Meth&#8217;
3. &#8216;What We Do&#8217;
4. &#8216;Spike in My Veins&#8217;
5. &#8216;Mass Hysteria&#8217;
6. &#8216;Paranoid and Aroused&#8217;
7. &#8216;Never Never&#8217;
8. &#8216;Punishment Time&#8217;
9. &#8216;Lullaby for a Sadist&#8217;
10. &#8216;Victimized&#8217;
11. &#8216;It&#8217;s All Wrong&#8217;
12. &#8216;Wish I Wasn&#8217;t Born Today&#8217; (bonus track on deluxe edition)
13. &#8216;Tell Me What You Want&#8217; (bonus track on deluxe edition)

I never understood the meaning behind the deluxe edition. Is it to make more money? I know they can do whatever they want, but is it the labels idea or the bands?


----------



## BlackMesa (Aug 21, 2013)

After hearing Love & Meth I am 100% excite for this album.


----------



## Joose (Aug 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As long as they keep it down to one or two, I'm fine. 3 or more and it's a nope for me.



Indeed.

Though I wouldn't be shocked if there's a 3rd. Possibly even one of the bonus tracks.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 22, 2013)

my understanding is that its three songs. no clue about the bonus jams.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 22, 2013)

Untouchables, was my first peak into metal, so i love the album


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> There's a better quality sample of "Love and Meth" on here along with a pretty cool interview.
> 
> Head's Korner: Exclusive Korn Song Clip of 'Love & Meth'



just checked that version of love and meth out...god that's ....ing siiiiiiick! Super pumped now! Found this on youtube as well, its a bit of extended version of what teaser of love and meth, its basically what you heard, but an instrumental cut of what might be the intro of the song? 

http://youtu.be/QsX_HzBK14Y

In the end though, in interviews with head n that, he said there was an electronic song or 2, not dub step, just songs with a bit of electronic. So we must expect a few more...but if most of the albums as in your face as that love and meth sample, all is good in the world haha


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 22, 2013)

matt397 said:


> I think it's disappointing that there's a track like never never on there to begin with. Just goes to show no matter how hard and firm in you are you're beliefs as soon as someone starts waving Benjamin's in your face that can all change.



As much as I don't dig "Never Never", there is the possibility that the band made songs like that because they wanted to, or were just inspired to write them. This is hardly the first time they've made songs in the sorta-electronic vein, even going clear back to the S/T ("Helmet in the Bush", anyone?). But then, you could be right, too...I'll be the first to admit I was pretty disappointed by "Never Never", but as long as we're getting songs like "Love & Meth" as well, I can't complain too much.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 22, 2013)

CJLsky said:


> As much as I don't dig "Never Never", there is the possibility that the band made songs like that because they wanted to, or were just inspired to write them. This is hardly the first time they've made songs in the sorta-electronic vein, even going clear back to the S/T ("Helmet in the Bush", anyone?). But then, you could be right, too...I'll be the first to admit I was pretty disappointed by "Never Never", but as long as we're getting songs like "Love & Meth" as well, I can't complain too much.



Never Never and Helmet in the Bush don't even sound like the same band.
Sure though, I can accept that maybe, just maybe they wanted to make a track like that. But I find it extremely hard to believe that they weren't pushed to write a track or two like Never Never by the label. 
Personally, I think they started heavily using the electronic sound after See you on the other side because that album was the last bit of music head had wrote for the band and because Munky is a really shitty composer/riff writer. Now the trend has been set and the label wants consistency. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they didnt even write Never Never. 
Having said all that I am actually a big fan and a fan since self titled was released in 94. Holy shit, that's wild. I've been listening to them for almost 20 years ?


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 22, 2013)

matt397 said:


> Never Never and Helmet in the Bush don't even sound like the same band.
> Sure though, I can accept that maybe, just maybe they wanted to make a track like that. But I find it extremely hard to believe that they weren't pushed to write a track or two like Never Never by the label.
> Personally, I think they started heavily using the electronic sound after See you on the other side because that album was the last bit of music head had wrote for the band and because Munky is a really shitty composer/riff writer. Now the trend has been set and the label wants consistency. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they didnt even write Never Never.
> Having said all that I am actually a big fan and a fan since self titled was released in 94. Holy shit, that's wild. I've been listening to them for almost 20 years ?



Alone I Break


----------



## matt397 (Aug 22, 2013)

LoL, I didn't say they've never put out a track that makes heavy use of electronic instruments ie keyboards and electronic drums. I could name off a bunch of other tracks that make use of that style as well (4u, Open Up, Tearjerker all of path of totality), this just, to my ears, sounds completely different. It sounds watered down and forced, and that's apart from the atrocious lyrics. Meh, agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 23, 2013)

when i think korn electronic songs i think 'throw me away' and 'do what they say' sorta thing


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 23, 2013)

matt397 said:


> LoL, I didn't say they've never put out a track that makes heavy use of electronic instruments ie keyboards and electronic drums. I could name off a bunch of other tracks that make use of that style as well (4u, Open Up, Tearjerker all of path of totality), this just, to my ears, sounds completely different. It sounds watered down and forced, and that's apart from the atrocious lyrics. Meh, agree to disagree I guess.



That's kinda more the point I was trying to make anyways, that the two tracks both made use of electronics, not that they sounded the same. And I agree with you on "Never Never", it's a pretty lame song, IMO. I was just saying that they've used the electronic style before, and it may have just come naturally to them. But again, you could be right on the record label thing, the same thing goes on with Slipknot, with having a heavy album and then a radio single that sticks out like a sore thumb. And hell, if what David Silveria said is true, most of SYOTOS was written by outside pop writers, and "Never Never" sounds like it could have been done the same way.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 23, 2013)

Korn&#8217;s New Song &#8220;Love And Meth&#8221; Lands Online | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More

My biggest issue with Korn's direction continues to be JD's vocals. I'm convinced that had he not changed his style around the time of FtL, every consecutive album would have been infinitely better. Albums that kind of sucked would have been great.


----------



## NickS (Aug 23, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> A good example of what sounds like it might not have a click maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: how do I get that video to show up instead of just a link? It kills me how sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.





Ahh, the good old days. Clicking that link was the first time I can remember intentionally listening to Korn in about ten to twelve years. They really lost me after Leader, but I can see why I was a fairly big fan back in the 90's. I don't think I will ever be fully back in to them, but if they could rekindle some of that old sound I wouldn't be opposed to it!!


----------



## Basti (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> Korns New Song Love And Meth Lands Online | Theprp.com  Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


....


nope.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 23, 2013)

Kinda funny that both ThePRP and MetalSucks mistook that sample for the full song...now the full song just needs to finally make its way online, damn it!


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 26, 2013)

The Metal Hammer Magazine Show

Yep. So, sounds like Never Never was completely a Jonathan Davis joint. I stand by my assessment that everything bad that's gone on with this band is because of him (hyperbole).

Seriously though... "It's a dance record"????? F*u*ck this guy.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Korn: 'We Put 'Never Never' Out First to P-ss People Off'
*


> _"We put this out first cause I knew it was going to piss off a lot of people,"_ Davis told *Team Rock* radio. _"And um, so I did it. That song ain't for dudes, it's for the ladies."_


*
Korn: 'We Put 'Never Never' Out First to P-ss People Off' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
*


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 2, 2013)

To be fair to the guy, if you listen to the audio, and have context, it doesn't come across quite so dickish.

Also to be fair, he's not one to talk about "drummer complexes" when he's got one of the biggest cases of frontman complexes around right now.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 5, 2013)

Full Love & Meth stream
http://www.korn.fr/landing/player/mp3/love_and_meth.mp3

So... it's good. Potentially better than anything they've done since Head left. Davis even goes back into some stuff that sounds like his old, good vocal style. This is the first moment since they first released audio in that initial album teaser video that I've felt optimistic.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 5, 2013)

Love it! I hope there are about 5 or 6 more just like it or better.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 5, 2013)

That sound's pretty awesome to me. I wasn't expecting the growls at all, definitely caught me off guard. The verses definitely sound like older Korn, which is sweet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## osmosis2259 (Sep 5, 2013)

That track has me pretty excited for the release now


----------



## acrcmb (Sep 5, 2013)

Alot better than Never Never but it's still nothing they haven't done to death before, it's like their just not able to do anything outside this style well which is sad. for their longevity, I don't see them performing this stuff sort of stuff when in their 50's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2013)

acrcmb said:


> it's like their just not able to do anything outside this style well which is sad.



They tried to change their style during the last decade. Look at all the hate they got for it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2013)

to "Love and Meth"


----------



## acrcmb (Sep 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They tried to change their style during the last decade. Look at all the hate they got for it.


Yeah that's because they didn't do it well, they were doing new stuff but that was horrible it's not enough to just do something different the music still needs to be good, a good band can do that but Korn don't seem able to.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 5, 2013)

im kinda on the fence about Love&Meth and newer Korn in general, they were one of the first bands i listened to that got me really interested in metal when i was a kid and the fact that they are still around and still releasing music is really cool to me but after Head left they seemed to lose the anger that was present in their music, i do like some newer Korn(except for that huge shit fest that was PoT) but it doesnt have the same impact that it used to have. Even with Head back Love&Meth doesnt sound like the old angry Korn that i expected to hear.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 5, 2013)

Love & Meth sounds incredible... I'm really excited for this album, it's going to rock... everything about this song is perfect (to me, at least, as a longtime fan). 

I'm going to take this chance to ask about something. I don't know if you guys can help... but do any of you know how to get a tone close to Korn's distorted tone on Love & Meth with a Line 6 Pod? Are they using Mesa or Bogner on this new song? Does anyone know? hehehe I'm dying to get a tone and make a video cover of this song lol


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 6, 2013)

Never, Never video release today

Korn 'Never Never' Video Released | News | Metal Hammer


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 6, 2013)

Pretty cool video. Head mentioned that he saw the Coming Undone video and was upset that he couldn't be a part of it. I have a feeling this was them saying, "Okay, you're back, let's do that again but cooler."


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 6, 2013)

The full-song stream of "Love and Meth" finally made its way online...sorry if this has already been posted, but here it is!

Korn France | Love and Meth en ligne !



Edit: ninja'd!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 6, 2013)

i just watched the video for never never with it muted while listening to love and meth. &#402;uckin awesome. now im excited


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Exclusive Video: Korn Discuss New Singles Never Never and Love and Meth*

Exclusive Video: Korn Discuss New Singles Never Never and Love and Meth - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Korn: 'The Rest of New Album is Lot More Aggressive Than 'Never Never''*

Korn: 'The Rest of New Album is Lot More Aggressive Than 'Never Never'' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Joose (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay so, both of these sound fcuking sweet.

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't play the videos... wtf


----------



## Joose (Sep 19, 2013)

Weird, they play when I click the links. I'm using my phone.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 19, 2013)

I was able to play the videos now through IE, Chrome didn't play them.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea, both those clips sounded great. I really want to here those songs in full.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if they're going to do videos for the entire album.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 20, 2013)

weird seeing Head playing munkys sig haha. cool videos!


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2013)

Also, I'm calling it now: this is going to be a close race on my ranking of their albums with Take a Look in the Mirror, right in the middle of the pack. They've dropped expectations so low in the last few years that I kind of feel pathetic getting excited for that level.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> weird seeing Head playing munkys sig haha. cool videos!



He most likely doesn't have any of his old guitars. He's used baritone 6s since leaving Korn. He's been playing that rgd, but I'd be willing to bet that's Munky's too.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 20, 2013)

i remember. its still a sight to see though haha. I still dont know what to expect from this album. I havent heard these clips in context though so i cant make a fair judgement but expectations are definitely lowered.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> i remember. its still a sight to see though haha. I still dont know what to expect from this album. I havent heard these clips in context though so i cant make a fair judgement but expectations are definitely lowered.



Overall, I'm just getting a very Take a Look in the Mirror vibe.


----------



## Joose (Sep 20, 2013)

I get the TALITM vibe as well; but that's a pretty good thing, in my opinion. TALITM had some pretty sick songs on it. 

IE:


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 20, 2013)

Joose! Thanks for posting those Instagram clips - I hadn't heard those! They are very encouraging - I think this CD is going to be great!!


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 20, 2013)

Take A Look In The Mirror is a very underrated album. I was spinning a lot recently, and it's got some great tunes on it. I actually prefer it to Untouchables by far.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2013)

So do I. But that's not saying much, seeing as I really don't like Untouchables.

I've just been through this for so long now with this band. I feel like we're all dogs, fighting for table scraps at this point.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 20, 2013)

Not having listened to an album since Issues, I wasn't really gauging my expectations against anything between then and now, but Head's return got me interested, and aside from Never Never, I like what I'm hearing. I imagine it's a different story for die hard fans that stayed on board, though.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 20, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> He most likely doesn't have any of his old guitars. He's used baritone 6s since leaving Korn. He's been playing that rgd, but I'd be willing to bet that's Munky's too.



That RGD 7 is his, a SS.org forum member said Head saw his black and white 7-string at a meet & greet and liked the theme, so he was going to ask LACS for one.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 20, 2013)

Track commentaries with clips

Korn - 'The Paradigm Shift' track-by-track video series - 'Spike In My Veins' - YouTube

Korn - 'The Paradigm Shift' track-by-track video series - 'Prey For Me' - YouTube

Korn - 'The Paradigm Shift' track-by-track video series - 'Victimized' - YouTube

(Also, not to get all TMZish, but either that's some really awesome lighting in that room or JD got himself a weave)

(Also also, why is it, going back through the history of interviews with them, there's always at least one of them that seems completely miserable and on the verge of saying "f*u*ck this." Now, it's Fieldy. He's just sitting there, with his eye makeup on, looking miserable)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 20, 2013)

Head has a few RGD 7's, so I'm pretty sure they're his. He probably had time to get a couple of RGDs made before the reunion shows.


----------



## Joose (Sep 20, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> Track commentaries with clips
> 
> Korn - 'The Paradigm Shift' track-by-track video series - 'Spike In My Veins' - YouTube
> 
> ...



Fieldy's face paint/makeup/whatever cracks me up. I don't understand it at all.

But anyway, so far, nothing else sounds like "Never, Never", like a lot of us predicted. The use of electronics sounds perfect, not overdone at all.

Way to go, Korn; I'm truly excited for this album.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like Head has a red splatter RGD 7 too.
Instagram


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 21, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Looks like Head has a red splatter RGD 7 too.
> Instagram



Would be so cool if 2014 production sig ...


----------



## Joose (Sep 21, 2013)

^x2 

I would buy it. There's certainly enough hype around the band, and the music sounds promising enough.

I've always wanted a K7, but can never find one when I'm guitar shopping.

And as far as Head using Munky's guitars; I really don't think Head is a guy who has to do any more than make a phone call to get whatever he wants.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 23, 2013)

really digging those teasers of the new songs! Wow. Definatly sounds a lot more like we were hoping for! Not long now! Really excited for this, it's been a while since i've been this pumped for a Korn album!


----------



## Joose (Sep 23, 2013)

Instagram


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh yeah! Gonna be good!  Thanks, Joose!!


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yup, another quality clip. Really excited for this disc man.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 25, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> Take A Look In The Mirror is a very underrated album. I was spinning a lot recently, and it's got some great tunes on it. I actually prefer it to Untouchables by far.


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 25, 2013)

synrgy said:


> While I appreciate a lot of Silveria's sentiments, I have to call 'bull shit' regarding the click track.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not intimately familiar with ProTools, but - in theory - it's just as, if not more so, advanced as the software I am familiar with, like Ableton, Reason, Cubase, etc.
> 
> ...



That was epic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2013)

Thought this might be nifty; their live rig for the Aftershock festival.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 2, 2013)

bitches, you can stream the whole thing here!
http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/musik/korn/das-neue-album-im-stream-32563448.bild.html

spoiler alert: thing's groovy as ....


----------



## Korbain (Oct 2, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> bitches, you can stream the whole thing here!
> http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/musik/korn/das-neue-album-im-stream-32563448.bild.html
> 
> spoiler alert: thing's groovy as ....



where do i steam it? i can't read German  i knew i should have payed attention in German language classes at school lol 

The albums out next week isn't it? Still can't believe how pumped i am for a new korn album, i feel young again haha. If its a letdown i'll be upset! But, from what i've heard, its sounding ....ing great


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Scroll down and klick the play button below "Hören Sie das neue Album The Paradigm Shift"


----------



## Zorkuus (Oct 2, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Scroll down and klick the play button below "Hören Sie das neue Album &#8222;The Paradigm Shift&#8220;"


Must be a german only thing. All I get is the Never Never music video.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah, .... those stupid region restrictions!
Well, usually it's the other way around when you live in germany 

EDIT: short review
This record feels pretty oldschool, in the best way possible. The electronic stuff is there but not distracting at all and most of the songs are guitar-driven. Never never is the big exception here and even sounds a bit missplaced between all those heavy riffs.
You can definitely hear the old Korn vibe, when Munky and Head were throwing riffs at each other. JD's vox are as good as always (and this record features more screaming than the last 3 records). Ray and Fieldy are groovin' hard. 
The songs are heavy and melodic. The productions is nice and heavy, maybe a bit too clean for Korn though.
But I'd say this might be the record Korn fans have been waiting for


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 2, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> (Also also, why is it, going back through the history of interviews with them, there's always at least one of them that seems completely miserable and on the verge of saying "f*u*ck this." Now, it's Fieldy. He's just sitting there, with his eye makeup on, looking miserable)



Fieldy is just like that. I got to meet him after a KoRn show, and he was just as you described 

And that was long ago. Pretty sure he's just a serious person like that.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 3, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Fieldy is just like that. I got to meet him after a KoRn show, and he was just as you described
> 
> And that was long ago. Pretty sure he's just a serious person like that.



He used to be the most talkative one of them in interviews though.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 3, 2013)

hes in and out. he was the bands go to guy for interviews a couple years back. now you mostly have munky head and ray.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 3, 2013)

Listened to the stream once now, sounds good. Not "record of the year" good, but definitly the best Korn record in a while now (I do enjoy Path of totality from time to time, though I prefer the Encounter DVD that came with it). The only thing I really miss is Fieldys old bass sound. Call me weird, but to me that was pretty much what made their early stuff so awesome 
EDIT: Direct link to the stream: http://www.muzu.tv/kornmusic/playlists/korn-the-paradigm-shift--exklusiver-albumstream/1156300/# (I guess this on doesn't work outside of Germany as well, does it?)


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 3, 2013)

Listening!!


----------



## flyingV (Oct 3, 2013)

SD83 said:


> Listened to the stream once now, sounds good. Not "record of the year" good, but definitly the best Korn record in a while now (I do enjoy Path of totality from time to time, though I prefer the Encounter DVD that came with it). The only thing I really miss is Fieldys old bass sound. Call me weird, but to me that was pretty much what made their early stuff so awesome
> EDIT: Direct link to the stream: Playlist: "Korn: The Paradigm Shift - exklusiver Albumstream" by Korn (I guess this on doesn't work outside of Germany as well, does it?)



Thanks for the Link. Just started listening, Prey for Me already sounds quite groovy, let´s see how the rest sounds...


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 3, 2013)

Pandora Premieres - Listen to Unknown, Free on Pandora Internet Radio


It's streaming on Pandora for everyone in the states!


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 3, 2013)

it could have been a lot worse. It is very very Take a Look in the Mirror, which is a big step in the right direction. It's still very pop, over-produced, and formulaic. I just don't think they're served very well by digital recording.


----------



## Joose (Oct 4, 2013)

I really like the album. And it especially gives me very high hopes for the next one.

Favorites this far are "What We Do", "Victimized" and "It's All Wrong".


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 4, 2013)

It's on Spotify. Prey For Me sounds cool as .....


----------



## isispelican (Oct 4, 2013)

I LOVE it, haven't enjoyed an album that much in a long time!


----------



## Zorkuus (Oct 4, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> It's on Spotify.


It's kicking ass.  I haven't enjoyed listening to a Korn album this much in maybe 10 years.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally had time to listen to the full stream. I have to say, I really enjoyed the album. "Never Never" would probably be the only song i'd skip on it to be honest. They were some great riffs going on, and Jonathan sounds great as well. My only gripe was that I feel "Punishment Time" could have been a little better, especially with such a killer riff, the chorus doesn't hold up to the rest of the song.


----------



## Joose (Oct 5, 2013)

^x100000000000 on Punishment Time. The heavy riffs and verses are so killer, I really don't understand what happened with the chorus. Oh well, I'll get over it to enjoy the rest; maybe I'll even like it someday.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone catch Korn on Kimmel last night?? I missed it!


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 8, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^x100000000000 on Punishment Time. The heavy riffs and verses are so killer, I really don't understand what happened with the chorus. Oh well, I'll get over it to enjoy the rest; maybe I'll even like it someday.



I actually like the chorus a lot, it wasn't what I expected when I first heard it but it surprised me, it reminded me a lot of the stuff on Untouchables (which I also didn't accept well when I first listened to), and now I love it. I think it has a really interesting mood.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I actually have a bigger problem with that chorus than I do with Never Never. It just strikes me as really indicative of the issue I have with their current approach to structure as a whole. It seems like they just stick interchangeable parts into Protools and see what they come up with.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 8, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Anyone catch Korn on Kimmel last night?? I missed it!


 got you covered pal 

Korn Perform On &#8216;Jimmy Kimmel Live!&#8217;, Release New &#8220;Reconciliation&#8221; DVD Preview | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


The albums definitely growing on me. I need more time with it.


----------



## dan0151 (Oct 8, 2013)

got the album yesterday,been listerning today.....I like it alot alot better than I thought it was going to be after listening to "never never"
Plus the DVD was quite interesting as well.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 8, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> got you covered pal



hey thanks!! 

Found this at Best Buy today ...


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 9, 2013)

the chorus in mass hysteria is amazing


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 9, 2013)

Picked this up yesterday (as I have every other koRn album since Untouchables on release day)

I f'n love it.

This album (to me) can be placed alongside Untouchables, See You On The Other Side, Untitled and Path Of Totality in terms of style, I still miss David's drumming, but this album is a great addition to the discography, and Head on guitars brings back that groove, which sounds huge layered with the synths/electronics.

Listening to the album a few times, I appreciate "Never Never" more than before, good song that flows well with the rest of the album.

But don't listen to me, I'm biased.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow - even on vinyl! And only *$251.56 *on Amazon (free shipping tho... ) 

Korn announce Super Deluxe edition of 'The Paradigm Shift', a must-have collector item for every die-hard Korn fan!

'THE PARADIGM SHIFT' SUPER DELUXE INCLUDES:
-DELUXE CD (11 TRACKS + 2 BONUS TRACKS)
-"RECONCILIATION" DOCUMENTARY DVD
-2LP VINYL
-CUSTOM 3D LENTICULAR COVER ART
-EXCLUSIVE 48 PAGE PHOTOBOOK FEATURING LIVE AND
STUDIO PHOTOS DURING THE MAKING OF THE ALBUM
-CUSTOM SKULL USB STICK WITH AUDIO AND VIDEO
-EXCLUSIVE SIGNED LITHOS
-ALL HOUSED IN CUSTOM GATEFOLD BOX

Order it now here:
Amazon - Amazon.com: The Paradigm Shift [Super Deluxe]: Music
Topspin - http://smarturl.it/KornD2CSuperDLX


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 10, 2013)

So I listened to a couple of the songs...I used to be a huge fan of Korn, up until See You on the Other Side I think. The feeling that I get from the new record and actually everything after Untouchables is that Korn's originality in songwriting is stretching waaaay to thin. To be more precise, 90% of riffs and singing melodies feel like re-hashed versions of material until TALITM. I think the new songs are a solid good effort, but Id still prefer listening to an older album.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure if these have been posted already so apologies if they have but I just not had time to check right now

From Jimmy Kimmell show


----------



## Chris O (Oct 10, 2013)

So...are you digging it or not? Pretty brutal IMO...

I'm loving it. The concert killed the other night - glad Head is back. He makes it a lot of fun now. Tone is killer, the new stuff sounds great live, and the old stuff continues to make my guts hurt.

Anyone else?


----------



## Dan2 (Oct 10, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Picked this up yesterday (as I have every other koRn album since Untouchables on release day)
> 
> Listening to the album a few times, I appreciate "Never Never" more than before, good song that flows well with the rest of the album.



Agreed - first few listens I thought Never Never was weak but now it's grown on me. Just heard it today on the album free stream, and in context it works really well, and it sounds like a monster album - everything you wanted from a Korn album while adding a few fresh touches. No one grooves like these guys, and they have so many great songs to choose from for live setlists now from all eras.


----------



## Chris O (Oct 10, 2013)

There is TRULY NOBODY like these guys...


----------



## SeaBeast (Oct 10, 2013)

Mass Hysteria and Victimized are by far my favorite tracks. Overall a solid record (but I still hate Never Never).


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 10, 2013)

Love this album.

Currently my fave tracks are Mass Hysteria, Prey for Me and Lullaby.

....ING AWESOME!!


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think my favorites at the moment are Spike In My Veins, What We Do, Paranoid and Aroused, and It's All Wrong.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 11, 2013)

Got it Tuesday and I loving! Lullaby... def my fav


----------



## jay moth (Oct 11, 2013)

So far the only value I can hear in this album is nostalgic one. And it doesn't work for me either, but apparently it does for quite a lot of people.

"Prey for me" sometimes makes me laugh. Usually - cringe. "Love & Meth" sounded much better as a sample, rather than as a whole track... and so on. It appears, that they cannot really make their "experiments" work (previous album was unlistenable), but they also cannot go backwards without being cheesy. 

Probably my opinion is not going to be very popular, but what can I do. I'm just wondering, if its possible to rate this album without all that hype with "Head is back" and "old school Korn after all those years". Because talking strictly about music, it's not any good really.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 11, 2013)

jay moth said:


> So far the only value I can hear in this album is nostalgic one. And it doesn't work for me either, but apparently it does for quite a lot of people.
> 
> "Prey for me" sometimes makes me laugh. Usually - cringe. "Love & Meth" sounded much better as a sample, rather than as a whole track... and so on. It appears, that they cannot really make their "experiments" work (previous album was unlistenable), but they also cannot go backwards without being cheesy.
> 
> Probably my opinion is not going to be very popular, but what can I do. I'm just wondering, if its possible to rate this album without all that hype with "Head is back" and "old school Korn after all those years". Because talking strictly about music, it's not any good really.



Yeah of course its possible to rate this without any fanboy hysteria over Head being back, and its not really Old School Korn what with Ray on drums rather than David.... Fair enough you don't like it, but tbf the number of positive reviews & reactions, especially on here, would suggest its not just a Heads back yah!! knee jerk reaction, but that a lot of people are actually loving the music too, not as your suggesting that we are all attending over reaction theatre just coz Head is back in the band.

Is it as good as Issues, or the Debut? No. But in its own right, its a very good album imo and alot of others


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 11, 2013)

i put this up there with untouchables as they both have modern production and writing structure. While its not my favorite album of theirs i think its a solid effort and ive definitely been coming back to a lot of these songs this past week.

I do have my issues(ehehe) with this album but its all personal taste and has already been mentioned in previous posts. But like i said, some of these songs are awesome and for their 11th album thats not bad at all.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 11, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> some of these songs are awesome and for their 11th album thats not bad at all.



I thinks that's a pretty decent point, for such a huge bands 11th album they are still hungry and pushing themselves, some point love it or hate it but least they are still writing great music so late in to their careers, off the top of my head I can't think of many other metal bands doing the same


----------



## Chris O (Oct 11, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> I thinks that's a pretty decent point, for such a huge bands 11th album they are still hungry and pushing themselves, some point love it or hate it but least they are still writing great music so late in to their careers, off the top of my head I can't think of many other metal bands doing the same



I agree. And it isn't just re-hashed old stuff either - it's classic, but fresh. The guys in the band set out to write the album that way. I was pretty skeptical, but they proved themselves. It's well written, well played, and well produced. I'll take it!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 11, 2013)

Chris O said:


> I agree. And it isn't just re-hashed old stuff either - it's classic, but fresh. The guys in the band set out to write the album that way. I was pretty skeptical, but they proved themselves. It's well written, well played, and well produced. I'll take it!



Totally, I just read the Metal Hammer review and that's pretty much in a nutshell what they said, giving the album 8 out of 10. It wasn't what many expected from them, easy thing to do was to rehash "korn" or Issues, but they have paved a new way and sound again and thats what I love about them, they seem to be constantly moving forward musically. 

I think there is a decent amount of Head's influence on this album as a good chunk of it to me anyway could easily have made a Love & Death follow up album



Metal Hammer said:


> Korn are clearly embracing their own evolution and instead of coming full circle, they've taken another step into the unknown. It may very well be that the secret behind their prolonged career is that this band have never lacked creative momentum and were daring enough to gamble when others weren't, and therefore remained largely unaffected by the nu metal armageddon. In Paradigm Shift, Korn have served us one staggeringly potent curveball and this particular reunion heralds their return to a form as a band that were - and continue to be - light years ahead of their contemporaies.
> Reviewer - Amit Sharma



https://kornrow.com/metal-hammer-review-korn-paradigm-shift/#prettyPhoto[9495]/0/


----------



## Chris O (Oct 11, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> Totally, I just read the Metal Hammer review and that's pretty much in a nutshell what they said, giving the album 8 out of 10. It wasn't what many expected from them, easy thing to do was to rehash "korn" or Issues, but they have paved a new way and sound again and thats what I love about them, they seem to be constantly moving forward musically.
> 
> I think there is a decent amount of Head's influence on this album as a good chunk of it to me anyway could easily have made a Love & Death follow up album
> 
> ...



Heh...I guess I should be a critic!! 

Yeah - definitely a lot of signature Head riffs on there. L&D is probably my other current fave too, so it's not a coincidence that I like this one as much as I do.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 11, 2013)

What surprised me was that when I watched the dvd, some of the riffs that I thought were Head's actually came from Munky.

I think he got a bad rap after Head left. He is a good guitar player that clearly gets his inspiration from his counterpart, and that's how he works best. As mentioned in the dvd, the way that they bounce riffs off of each other, and add too them is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## gorthul (Oct 11, 2013)

When I first heard "Never Never" I was extremely disappointed and my interest in the new album was near zero. Nevertheless, I gave the official stream 2 spins and I was really surprised. In the context of the album the single works way better and the other songs have some really cool ideas and a classic Korn vibe. Very nice!
I guess I will get it on CD some time, may be worth it after the last albums after TALITM disappointed me.
Still I doubt that it will beat Follow The Leader or Issues for me.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 11, 2013)

If TaLinM was the last album you liked then you will most likeley enjoy this. It feels like it picks up directly from there. 

As much as I'm enjoying it: Intro, verse, chorus, verse, chorus, bridge, chorus, outro. every song. I don't think they've ever had an album that was this formulaic, structure-wise.


----------



## Emil357 (Oct 11, 2013)

Take a look in the mirror is my favourite! It just owns man. Im sooo looking forward to the new album - hope you are right dude !


----------



## Chris O (Oct 11, 2013)

One other thing I guess -- I like that they have become a bit more "musical" in their approach. Less "random noise" like in the early days, although I won't lie -- I liked that too, but I really like songs based around a riff.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 11, 2013)

They should have changed the band name years ago, when the sound went from raw, aggressive, and weird to smooth, groovy (not in a fun way, either), and basically bland....I listened to this whole album once and I think I threw up in my mouth 5-6 times just on the cheesedick lyrics, lame-ass riffing, and overall lack of substance throughout......I can't take JD seriously anymore, nor anyone who wears excessive eye makeup on a regular basis......Fieldy...


----------



## Chris O (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh well.


----------



## jay moth (Oct 11, 2013)

What kind of reasoning is "it's their 11th album, even if it's average, it's good"? Neurosis released their 11th album not that long time ago and it's brilliant. On the other hand, each and every one Neurosis album is much better than Korn ever was, but that's slightly different matter. 

Does that "it's not the same band as in '90" means that everyone lowered expectations? Sorry, but more experience should mean better offerings. Of course, it's much easier to be angry while being young, but at the same time, their lyrics are still as immature as always... Actually what we've got here is compilation of everything I never liked about Korn from different times. Silly lyrics, bland song structures, trying to be modern by adding bits of cheap synths, yay. 

The worst thing about my "relationship" with this band is, there's absolute zero chance they'll do something in vein of my favourite Korn record... Oh well.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 11, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> I think I threw up in my mouth 5-6 times just on the cheesedick lyrics, lame-ass riffing, and overall lack of substance throughout



I'll bet you didn't.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 11, 2013)

jay moth said:


> What kind of reasoning is "it's their 11th album, even if it's average, it's good"? Neurosis released their 11th album not that long time ago and it's brilliant. On the other hand, each and every one Neurosis album is much better than Korn ever was, but that's slightly different matter.
> 
> Does that "it's not the same band as in '90" means that everyone lowered expectations? Sorry, but more experience should mean better offerings. Of course, it's much easier to be angry while being young, but at the same time, their lyrics are still as immature as always... Actually what we've got here is compilation of everything I never liked about Korn from different times. Silly lyrics, bland song structures, trying to be modern by adding bits of cheap synths, yay.
> 
> The worst thing about my "relationship" with this band is, there's absolute zero chance they'll do something in vein of my favourite Korn record... Oh well.



Korn's first album is better than anything Neurosis has ever done. There, I said it. And I say that as a huuuuge Neurosis fan, and as someone that hasn't been in love with much of anything Korn's done since Life is Peachy.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 11, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> I'll bet you didn't.


 I think I might have even spewed some on my shirt...srsly, this shit is turrrrible!


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 11, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> I think I might have even spewed some on my shirt...srsly, this shit is turrrrible!



If the lyrics are a problem for you then you should just stop listening to metal altogether (and, really, just music overall), because 90% of the lyrics out there don't hold up under scrutiny.


----------



## Blackhearted (Oct 12, 2013)

This is Korn picking up where they left off after Take a Look in the Mirror (my favorite Korn album), but bringing in elements from what everyone has been doing since then. Head's heavier work and the electronic elements from The Path of Totality seem to have bleeded into classic Korn and the music is better because of it. I'm very happy with the album.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 14, 2013)

lyrics, lackluster musical arrangements, dubstep, hip hop drums (not the style, the sounds!) Jonathon Davis whiny ass voice.....I worshipped self titled, Life is PEachy, and most of Follow the Leader...and now...Boooo! on these guys for making Korn into this.


----------



## Chris O (Oct 14, 2013)

We get it already, GPM. You don't like it. How many different ways u gonna say it?


----------



## Chris O (Oct 14, 2013)

Bet it goes gold.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 15, 2013)

Chris O said:


> So...are you digging it or not? Pretty brutal IMO...
> 
> I'm loving it. The concert killed the other night - glad Head is back. He makes it a lot of fun now. Tone is killer, the new stuff sounds great live, and the old stuff continues to make my guts hurt.
> 
> Anyone else?



I am loving those Kimmell videos, they sound incredible! Yeah good to see Head back doing his crouching guitarist hidden headbanger thing! haha!


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 15, 2013)

Chris O said:


> We get it already, GPM. You don't like it. How many different ways u gonna say it?



But... didn't you know... we're on the internet, where everything is either the best, orgasm inducingly awesome thing ever or the worst piece of shit that made me throw up on my keyboard.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 15, 2013)

Listened to the new album a few times. Really liking it. Don't hear the dub step, hip hop beats old mate up there is talking about lol And jon davis has always had a whiny voice, if anything i'd say this is best vocal job in a while! 

It's pretty heavy, loving some of the riffs/grooves on it. I hope this album is a stepping stone for them, would love them to go heavier and experiment with the song structures more though next album...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 15, 2013)

hip hop DRUMS! as in, the drums sound like they came off an MPC...the whole bridge of never never is cheesy ass dubstep.....


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 15, 2013)

i find myself liking the first half of the album more than the second.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> the whole bridge of never never is cheesy ass dubstep.....



A lot of us are in agreement that Never Never sucked ass, but the REST of the album makes up for it.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 15, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like other people like music how I like some movies...the worse it is, the more I enjoy it....


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 15, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> Sometimes I feel like other people like music how I like some movies...the worse it is, the more I enjoy it....



And sometimes I feel that people have opinions that are different than mine, which is OK, but they occasionally still happen to be c*u*nts.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 15, 2013)

like people who take things personally on message boards when someone doesn't like something they do? Once we get that internet police force set-up, no-one will have to worry about people disagreeing outwardly...only agreement posts!


----------



## no_dice (Oct 15, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> like people who take things personally on message boards when someone doesn't like something they do? Once we get that internet police force set-up, no-one will have to worry about people disagreeing outwardly...only agreement posts!



The straw man is unnecessary. There's a difference between having a difference of opinion and persistently deriding something just for the sake of it. How many times do you need to post that the new album sucks before you feel you've gotten your point across?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 15, 2013)

geez...sorry everybody's cyber feelings got hurt.....I have a problem with this album because I used to actually like Korn, and pretty much everything since Issues has been just slightly better or exponentially worse than the previous material. The last two albums are utter garbage as far as I can tell, and these guys should have changed the name of the band when they went to this dumbed down version of what they used to be. Bands that are built on personal venom and experimentation need to STOP when there's no more (real) venom left and you're all done experimenting. Then start your pop metal band and call it something else. Remembering what the band USED TO BE makes me want to bitch about this last 6-7 years of releases even more! So, everybody strap on a set, remember that EVERYONE an opinion, and don't get all butthurt when someone points out the glaring holes in your praises for something that many people find to be utterly lacking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2013)

toiletstand said:


>


.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 15, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> geez...sorry everybody's cyber feelings got hurt.....I have a problem with this album because I used to actually like Korn, and pretty much everything since Issues has been just slightly better or exponentially worse than the previous material. The last two albums are utter garbage as far as I can tell, and these guys should have changed the name of the band when they went to this dumbed down version of what they used to be. Bands that are built on personal venom and experimentation need to STOP when there's no more (real) venom left and you're all done experimenting. Then start your pop metal band and call it something else. Remembering what the band USED TO BE makes me want to bitch about this last 6-7 years of releases even more! So, everybody strap on a set, remember that EVERYONE an opinion, and don't get all butthurt when someone points out the glaring holes in your praises for something that many people find to be utterly lacking.



You didn't hurt anyone's feelings (so stop telling yourself that you can wear that like some badge of honor, which is exactly what I know you're doing).

I don't disagree. Their first 2 albums are still my favorites. Hell, their first album is possibly my favorite album of all time. And I've been severely disappointed by their output since FtL. Guess what I don't do: repeatedly bitch and whine in a thread and make claims that don't even make sense. You don't like it; we get it. No one has any trouble accepting your opinion. The problem is that you're being unnecessarily d*i*ckish about it and continuing to do so, even after you've gotten your opinion across.

Short version: move the f*u*ck on.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 16, 2013)

love and meth music video online:

Korn Stage a Gruesome Show in 'Love and Meth' Video - Video | Rolling Stone


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm, I haaated Never Never when I first heard it. Overly simplistic, bright, poppy, WTF is this?? is what I thought. But I have to admit after hearing it a few more times I'm liking it a lot, in the same sort of way I love Slipknot's Left Behind. Both tracks make me feel upbeat 

Still a huge departure for what Korn typically is, but hey... one track, big deal.


Rev.


----------



## Joose (Oct 17, 2013)

Embed for the lazy, like me.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 17, 2013)

KORN's 'The Paradigm Shift' Cracks U.S. Top 10

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/455911/


----------



## Korbain (Oct 17, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> KORN's 'The Paradigm Shift' Cracks U.S. Top 10
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/455911/



that's pretty impressive  considering most people seem to say "people still care about this band?" haha clearly they do  

It's definatly one of their best releases in a very very long time. The love and meth video is awsome as well! Reminded me of the "thoughtless" and "make me bad" video...sort of combined lol


----------



## Kidneythief (Oct 17, 2013)

The more I listen to "Never never", the more it gets stuck in my head. I swear I catch myself sometimes humming it. 

I love this new album. After Head left I really couldn't be bothered with KoRn anymore. I don't know, sure some singles and some songs were good, but I always felt something is missing.

Now Mr. Welch is back and boom, I'm listening to the album non-stop


----------



## osmosis2259 (Oct 17, 2013)

That video was awesome! The best track off the album IMO as well


----------



## Joose (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it's hilarious, reading comments about the video or album. So much, "Stop with the dubstep!"

 There is no dubstep on this album. A few electronics, yes, not overpowering at all. But it seems as though most of these punks have decided all electronics=dubstep.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 17, 2013)

so what would you call the "break" in never never...sounds like modulated bass/guitars in wavering triplet/quad oscillation feel with slow dance drums.....whats dubstep again?


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 17, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> so what would you call the "break" in never never...sounds like modulated bass/guitars in wavering triplet/quad oscillation feel with slow dance drums.....whats dubstep again?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubstep

Not the break in Never Never, that's what.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 17, 2013)

Joose said:


> There is no dubstep on this album.



The bridge of Never Never is dubstep. Stop denying it. JD is way into dubstep and actually called it "the new electronic heavy metal". He used it on Path and is using it here, it's just in shorter spurts. Argue all you want but it's dubstep.





Rev.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 17, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubstep
> 
> Not the break in Never Never, that's what.


 
you posted a link that basically describes exactly what I'm talking about in that song.....


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 17, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> you posted a link that basically describes exactly what I'm talking about in that song.....



If you guys say so. I'll just be sitting over here feeling that one synth sound does not a genre make.


----------



## Joose (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope. Doesn't sound like dubstep to me. It's too mild. Dubstep is loud, spastic, annoying bullshit.

My room mate is hardcore into dubstep; I'm stuck listening to that garbage daily. I hear NOTHING of that nature in any of the new Korn songs.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 17, 2013)

Joose said:


> Nope. Doesn't sound like dubstep to me. It's too mild. Dubstep is loud, spastic, annoying bullshit.



That's the "Americanized" dubstep (the really blatant wub wub stuff). The actual, original variation of dubstep is even further off from anything present on the new album.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 17, 2013)

Ben.Last said:


> Korn's first album is better than anything Neurosis has ever done. There, I said it. And I say that as a huuuuge Neurosis fan, and as someone that hasn't been in love with much of anything Korn's done since Life is Peachy.




oh jesus christ...


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> oh jesus christ...


 
Yep. Sorry if it hurts your idea of what you're supposed to like as a metalhead; it's the truth.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2013)

It's _your_ truth.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> It's _your_ truth.



Yep.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Behind the Scenes of Korn's 'Love & Meth' Video*

Behind the Scenes of Korn's 'Love Meth' Video Pictures | Rolling Stone*


*


----------



## Maggai (Oct 19, 2013)

That looks pretty cool. Korn has alot of cool videos.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Head on New Korn Album: 'Songs Are Art, We've Never Had That'

*Head on New Korn Album: 'Songs Are Art, We've Never Had That' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 21, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Head on New Korn Album: 'Songs Are Art, We've Never Had That'*


*

Meh, doesn't every single artist always praise the shit out of their new albums and say how much better, more evolved, blah blah blah their newest album is? I always hate when artists do that because it downplays their previous releases. I like the album, I really do, but I wouldn't ever go saying it's anywhere near their best. Few things that irk me about the album: Uber simple chorus riffs that seem to follow similar patterns between songs (and yeah I know Korn has always been simple), JD's repeated use of the word "Devils" in so many songs, contradictory lyrics like in Lullabye for a Sadist (my favorite track) where he keeps talking about playing this game then says "This isn't a game" , the annoying electronic parts (cheesy synth on the prechorus to Spike in my Veins).

Again, I like the album, just wish musicians would stop hailing their latest work as their best work ever. I guess it with goes with the territory when releasing new albums to drum up interest.


Rev.*


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Korn - What We Do - Part Three 
*


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 23, 2013)

The new video is pretty awesome. my band had and idea like that for one of our own videos, I swear.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 23, 2013)

prior to these last two i cant remember the last time i really enjoyed a video from this band. the untitled era was kinda pushing it. Korn III era didnt have much to offer either i dont think. and POT just had performance videos right?


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 23, 2013)

toiletstand said:


> prior to these last two i cant remember the last time i really enjoyed a video from this band. the untitled era was kinda pushing it. Korn III era didnt have much to offer either i dont think. and POT just had performance videos right?



I would have liked Oildale a lot more if it didn't have the stupid kid in it. Prior to that, Coming Undone was the last video that wasn't a complete abortion, in my opinion.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah the coming undone video was pretty great.

I just came to this thread after seeing them saturday night and holy shit they still got it. The crowd was great and everyone had a great time that night. Fieldy and Head switched instruments during Get Up and JD was pretty spot on throughout the night.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Jonathan Davis: 'If It Was Up to Me, We'd Have Way More Electronics'*

Korn Frontman on New Album: 'If It Was Up to Me, We'd Have Way More Electronics' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Jonathan Davis: 'If It Was Up to Me, We'd Have Way More Electronics'*



Dear Mr.Jon,

F_uc_k no. F_uc_k that.

Sincerely,
Me.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dear Mr.Jon,
> 
> F_uc_k no. F_uc_k that.
> 
> ...



agreed. Jon seems to really want to take control of the direction that band goes now, that'd be a ....ing annoying environment to work in. I bet the whole band hated doing path of totality...

Thank god they didn't let him have his way on the latest album lol My respect for this guy has dropped off heaps over the years, if he wants an electronic/rock album, do a side project. 

Korn haven't done a proper metal record in ages, so i don't know why he's saying they've done that the past 10 years... Since head's left korn has had heaps of electronic stuff in their music, i only really dig the industrial songs they did like "do what they say" and "throw me away" 

Anyways, thats enough out of me lol had to vent my rage on this guy trying to take too much control...keep the electronic stuff in JDevil or whatever the hell it is.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

If he already has an electronic side project then wtf does he want more electronics in KoRn? Makes no sense. I have an electronic industrial project and am trying to start up a metal band at the moment. I love electronics and like melding two different styles but for some reason I just have no desire to add electronics to my metal stuff. I've added simple guitar riffs to some of my electronic industrial stuff and may add a small piece of electronic in some of my metal songs in the future, but I would want to keep it to a total minimum for sure. I want my metal music to be metal, but I also don't want to be completely close minded. IMO Korn already uses too much electronic music.


Rev.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 30, 2013)

Jonathan has always been intro electronic music, check out his solo stuff he recorded way before KoRn.

I can see why he'd want more electronics, since KoRn tours way more than his side projects...


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 30, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Jonathan has always been intro electronic music, check out his solo stuff he recorded way before KoRn.
> 
> I can see why he'd want more electronics, since KoRn tours way more than his side projects...



For you guys who have no idea how to find it.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 30, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Jonathan has always been intro electronic music, check out his solo stuff he recorded way before KoRn.
> 
> I can see why he'd want more electronics, since KoRn tours way more than his side projects...



I guess if you are as big as Korn, you can totally decide how much you want to tour. And it's not like he is the only one in the metal world who is into electronic music. The entire industrial metal sub-genre would be rather empty without someone mixing both worlds, and guys like Luke Kenny from The Berzerker manage to tour as gabber DJ and with his band. If he wants to completly change the kind of music they make, he should consider getting a new name for what would be a different project, even if it had the same people in it (which I doubt).
To me, "Paradigm Shift" is pretty much the record I expected when I heard "Get up!". Clearly Korn, with lots of influences from different genres of electronic music, lacking the madness of the earlier records... they're all in their forties or late thirties I think, some married, have kids, they might just be too happy with live to get back to being what they were back then. To me, it's a great mix. Not perfect, and I would have prefered a good deal less "soft" parts, maybe even some harder dubstep parts or whatever genre (I have no idea about electronic music genres), but I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Korn's Munky: ''Never Never' Was Absolutely Not My Choice for the Lead Single'*

Korn's Munky: ''Never Never' Was Absolutely Not My Choice for the Lead Single' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Korbain (Nov 8, 2013)

sooo from that we'll take the whole band probably didn't want never never as the lead single, but Jon Davis probably thought it would be awsome idea...it really was a poor choice. 

Love and meth should have been the lead single, if they made this as a 2nd single or something that'd be cool i guess, because its different to love and meth. But oh well, it's done, the album is good regardless!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 8, 2013)

SD83 said:


> I guess if you are as big as Korn, you can totally decide how much you want to tour.



Exactly, I just see it a bit as the whole Stone Sour and Slipknot scenario...

Korn: 'We Put 'Never Never' Out First to P-ss People Off' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Exactly, I just see it a bit as the whole Stone Sour and Slipknot scenario...
> 
> Korn: 'We Put 'Never Never' Out First to P-ss People Off' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



A lot of bands put out the softest and poppiest sounding songs as singles as a strategic choice. It leads to more people picking up the album from having heard only that one song.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Korn's Head: ''Never Never' Almost Didn't Make the New Album'*

Korn's Head: ''Never Never' Almost Didn't Make the New Album' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------

